# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metro poikki Rautatientorin vesivahingon takia

## Lari Nylund

Metrot eivät pysähdy tällä hetkellä Rautatientorilla vesivahingosta johtuen.
Lisätietoja http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ko...asp?id=1754185.

Edit: Uusin tieto kertoo liikennöintialueeksi Kaisaniemi-Vuosaari/Mellunmäki. 

08.11.2009 16.44 - Rautatientori on suljettu vesivahingon vuoksi. Junat Itäkeskuksen suunnasta kääntyvät Kaisaniemessä. Välillä Rautatientori-Ruoholahti ei liikennettä.

	08.11.2009 16.02 - Junat eivät pysähdy tällä hetkellä Rautatientorilla,vaan ajavat ohi pysähtymättä, vesivahingon vuoksi.

	08.11.2009 15.58 - Rautatientori , ei liikennettä.
Syy: vesivahinko. Arvioitu kesto: 15:51 - 17:51.

----------


## SamiK

> Edit: Uusin tieto kertoo liikennöintialueeksi Kaisaniemi-Vuosaari/Mellunmäki.


Nyt on liikennettä vain Sörnäinen - Mellunmäki/Vuosaari.

----------


## aki

Ilmeisen paha tilanne siellä asemalla on kun vuotokohta on toimitusjohtaja Landenrannan mukaan Kompassitasolla ja myös laiturit tulvii. "Tällä hetkellä selvitetään pystytäänkö aseman ohi ajamaan huomennakaan", toteaa Lahdenranta HS:n netissä. Eli on mahdollista ettei metrolla huomisaamuna pääse idästä Hakaniemeä tai Kaisaniemeä pidemmälle, siitä seuraisikin melkoinen kaaos keskustan liikenteeseen. Kuinkahan pahasti vesi on vaurioittanut Rautatieaseman pitkien liukuportaiden tekniikkaa? Onkohan vastaavanlaista onnettomuutta aiemmin sattunut millään tunneliasemalla?

----------


## hylje

Saadaankohan infojärjestelmät ilmoittamaan junien menevän Sörnäiseen huomiseksi?

Ohjataankohan keskustan matkustajia metro-ratikkaliityntään? Taitaisi tulla tarvetta sijoittaa välipalat kutoskasille...

----------


## SamiK

> Taitaisi tulla tarvetta sijoittaa välipalat kutoskasille...


Niin..vaikka listat näyttäisi mitä, niin se kyllä kannattaisi tehdä. 

Ite menen varareittiä (77+70T) , kun tiedän jo että 8 tulee olemaan tukossa huomenaamuna.

Joissain paikoissa vettä on jopa 3 metriä.

Olisko jollain tietoa, miksi Kaisaniemen ja Hakaniemen asemat suljettiin? Nehän on korkeammalla kuin Rautatientori?

----------


## Albert

> Olisko jollain tietoa, miksi Kaisaniemen ja Hakaniemen asemat suljettiin? Nehän on korkeammalla kuin Rautatientori?


Luemma, että Pelastuslaitoksen käskystä!
Paikoin on 20 metrin syvyydeltä vettä.

----------


## 339-DF

Missä on 20 m vettä? Tarkoittaako tuo sitä, että koko tunneli on täynnä vettä pitkältäkin matkalta?

Lahdenranta vahvistaa Hesarissa ettei metro kulje maanantainakaan keskustaan. Mahtaakohan tulla lisäliikennettä ratikoilla PVL-RT? Olispa nyt rata Kampin läpi jo tehty, voitaisiin ajaa lisäratikoita Ruohikseen asti.

Jos metro saataisiin Hakikseen asti, lisäratikat välillä HT-RT hoitaisivat jatkon suht kivuttomasti.

----------


## Albert

> Nyt on liikennettä vain Sörnäinen - Mellunmäki/Vuosaari.


HKL:n toimitusjohtajan mukaan tilanne jatkuu samanlaisena huomenna.
Palomestari kertoi, että joissain maanalaisissa tiloissa on 20 metrin "vesipatsaita".
Laituritasolla vettä laiturin päällä on noin 10 cm.

----------


## Compact

> Olisko jollain tietoa, miksi Kaisaniemen ja Hakaniemen asemat suljettiin? Nehän on korkeammalla kuin Rautatientori?


Sörkan asema on ensimmäinen maalta tultaessa, jossa voidaan vaihtaa sujuvasti ratikoihin. Vilhonvuoressa voi vaihtaa sujuvasti pintaraideliikenteeseen *neljälle* eri ratikkalinjalle eli 6, 7A, 7B ja 8. Ja päästään lähes mihin suuntaan tahansa. 

Kalustonkäyttö ja kierrot helpommin hallittavissa Sörkan käännöllä? Jos vettä on tunnelissa metrimäärin, se pakenee vääjäämättä tunnelissa kohti Kaisaniemen asemaa, joka on noin Rautatientorin aseman korkeudella mpy... Maaltapäin tultaessa Englantilaiskallion luona olevan puolenvaihtopaikan jälkeen on seuraava vasta Hakaniemen-Kaisaniemen välissä ja se rajoittaa aivan varmasti liikenteenohjauksen mahdollisuuksia ajattaa tiheää liikennettä kovin syvälle kohti keskustaa.

----------


## Albert

> Jos vettä on tunnelissa metrimäärin, se pakenee vääjäämättä tunnelissa kohti Kaisaniemen asemaa, joka on noin Rautatientorin aseman korkeudella mpy...


Palomestarin puheista päätellen metrotunnelin omat pumput pitävät tilanteen aisoissa ajotunneleissa, ja "kapasiteettiä riittää". Laitetilat se sijaan ovat vaarassa ja niitä yritetään suojella.



> Vettä on pakkautunut muun muassa hissikuiluihin, mutta raiteilta vesi on saatu poistettua. Rautatientorin asemalaiturilla vettä oli parhaimmillaan parisenkymmentä senttiä


.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

ks. Hesarin juttu




> Metro ei toistaiseksi liikennöi Sörnäisten ja Ruoholahden väliä. Liikenne on tuolla välillä poikki myös maanantaina.
> 
> Pelastuslaitos yrittää estää veden pääsyn katutason alla oleviin metron sähkökeskuksiin. 
> 
> Rautatientorin asema on joka tapauksessa pois käytöstä pitkään.
> 
> Raitiovaunut joutuivat pumppaustoimien vuoksi kiertämään Aleksanterinkadun kautta.


HKL ei näemmä toistaiseksi tiedota aiheesta mitään, tiedottajan tuskin päivystää sunnuntaisin.

Miksiköhän ratikkaliikennekin kiertää? Onko se vain paloautojen takia, vai menevätkö ratikoiden sähköt jotenkin samassa järjestelmässä?

----------


## ess

> Miksiköhän ratikkaliikennekin kiertää? Onko se vain paloautojen takia, vai menevätkö ratikoiden sähköt jotenkin samassa järjestelmässä?


Pelastuslaitos oli levittänyt kamppeensa Kaivokadun pohjoiselle ajokaistalle. Myös osa busseista joutuu kiertämään.

----------


## Count

Tässä netistä löytynyt kuva asemalaiturilta:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/darkism...7622636716783/

----------


## hmikko

> ks. Hesarin juttu


Onpahan taas yleisön kommentit Hesarissa. Katkenneen vesijohdon takia pitää heti laittaa ruuhkamaksu/kieltää yksityisautoilu/lopettaa raideliikenne. Kyllä kansa tietää. Hesari vois ehkä noin yleisen mielenterveyden nimissä lopettaa kommenttipalstansa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> HKL ei näemmä toistaiseksi tiedota aiheesta mitään, tiedottajan tuskin päivystää sunnuntaisin.


Ilmeisesti viittaat siihen, että HKL:n webbisivujen uutisosastolla ole siitä mitään. Kyllä siitä poikkeusliikennetiedotus näkyy kuitenkin olevan, ja sen luulisi olevan ensisijaista.

----------


## hylje

- Todennäköisesti jopa viikkojen katkos metroliikenteellä Rautatientorille
- Elektroniikka yhä uhattuna
- Tärkein asema.
- Miljoonia euroja
- Noin kaksi tuntia veden vuotoa
- Vuotokohtia ei ole vielä kaikkia löydetty
- Pahimmillaan kuukausia huoltoihin
- Vahinkoja on vielä paljastamatta
- Maanantaina ainakin osa junista Kaisaniemeen
- Tiistaina tarkoitus ajaa junat Rautatientorin läpi
- Ei henkilövahinkoja
- Keskusta-alueen vedenjakelu poikki paikallisesti vuotoa paikallistaessa

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onpahan taas yleisön kommentit Hesarissa. Katkenneen vesijohdon takia pitää heti laittaa ruuhkamaksu/kieltää yksityisautoilu/lopettaa raideliikenne.


On. Mutta jos sitä logiikkaa haluaa käyttää hyväksi, niin olisihan tämä ainakin hyvä syy jättää Keskustatunneli rakentamatta, jottei siellä vain pääse ikinä syntymään vastaavaa kaaosta.

----------


## TL

Saamani tiedon mukaan ainakin hetki sitten Vilhonvuoren pysäkillä Sörnäisissä oli odotellut 65X -kilvin bussi, joka menisi vain Ruoholahteen (ehkä Erottajan kautta?).

----------


## bussifriikki

Uutisissa sanottiin äsken, että se metrokatko voi kestää jopa kuukausia.

----------


## Tonttu18

http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...2009/11/992660

Lukee että ''Huomiseksi on järjestetty korvaava bussilinja 65X Sörnäisistä Ruoholahteen, ja raitiovaunulle 6 on tulossa lisävuoroja.''

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Lukee että ''Huomiseksi on järjestetty korvaava bussilinja 65X Sörnäisistä Ruoholahteen, ja raitiovaunulle 6 on tulossa lisävuoroja.''


Samat korvaavat vuorot tulevat varmaan siis myös kasille, koska ne ovat samassa kierrossa? Kasihan voi tuosta kuormittua vielä kutostakin enemmän, kun se on monelle Ruoholahteen menijälle ainoa järkevä korvaava yhteys.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:25 ----------




> Kyllä siitä poikkeusliikennetiedotus näkyy kuitenkin olevan, ja sen luulisi olevan ensisijaista.


Joo, vilkaisin vain sivuille. Poikkeustiedotteissa oli tosiaan ihan selkeät selitykset liieknteen muutoksista. Neämmä ratikat ovat päässeet taas jo Kaivokadulle.

----------


## petteri

> Uutisissa sanottiin äsken, että se metrokatko voi kestää jopa kuukausia.


Miten ihmeessä tuo olisi mahdollista? Jos liukuportaat ja hissit ovat rikki, se ei ole todellakaan mikään syy pitää rautatientorin metroasemaa kiinni.

Ajovirtapiiri kuivaksi ja jos automaattinen kulunvalvonta ei toimi, niin lipunheiluttajat laitureille.

----------


## rvk1249

> Samat korvaavat vuorot tulevat varmaan siis myös kasille, koska ne ovat samassa kierrossa? Kasihan voi tuosta kuormittua vielä kutostakin enemmän, kun se on monelle Ruoholahteen menijälle ainoa järkevä korvaava yhteys.


Ei välttämättä, sillä lisäliikenne voidaan suunnitella myös siten että ajetaan esim pelkästään 6X Paavalin kirkko - Erottaja, eikä vaunujen tarvitse mennä missään vaiheessa kasille.

6/8 kierto on ainoastaan suunnitelluissa vuoroissa, ei VÄLTTÄMÄTTÄ lisävuoroissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten ihmeessä tuo olisi mahdollista?


Riippuu vaurioista. Vesi ei tule hanasta suoraan metroasemalle, vaan putki on puhki jossain maan sisällä ja vesi vie mennessää maamassoja ja synnyttää siten maan sisään onkaloita. Metro voi ajaa, jos ollaan varmoja, että radan perustus ja tunnelin tuenta ovat kunnossa. Kastuneet sähkölaitteet siis eivät ole ainoa ongelma.




> Jos liukuportaat ja hissit ovat rikki, se ei ole todellakaan mikään syy pitää rautatientorin metroasemaa kiinni.


Jos asemalta ei saada ihmisiä pois siihen tahtiin kun junat tuovat niitä, ei asemaa voi käytännössä käyttää.




> 6/8 kierto on ainoastaan suunnitelluissa vuoroissa, ei VÄLTTÄMÄTTÄ lisävuoroissa.


Kasi on kylläkin erinomainen metroa korvaava yhteys. Sillä pääsee Ruoholahteen ja matkalla voi vaihtaa molemmin puolin Kamppia kulkeviin ratikoihin. Homma toimii, kunhan vain matkustajille tämä opastetaan.

Muuten voi todeta tästä harmista, että se kertoo karua kieltä keskittämisen riskeistä. Onneksi kuitenkin vain RuoholahtiRautatientori on onnistuttu järjesteämään niin, ettei edes metroa korvaavaa bussiyhteyttä ole helppo järjestää kuten ennen, kun linja-autoasemalta pääsi suoraan Postitalolle.

Antero

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kuulema Rautatietorin kohdalla oleva rata tutkitaan, ja jos se on kunnossa niin tiistaina voidaan ajaa jälleen Ruoholahteen, niin että Rautatientorin kohdalla mennään pysähtymättä. Sinäänsä tuo nyt ei ole niin iso ongelma. Kaisaniemen aseman yksi uloskäynneistä kuitenkin suhteellisen lähellä Rautatientoria..

----------


## petteri

> Jos asemalta ei saada ihmisiä pois siihen tahtiin kun junat tuovat niitä, ei asemaa voi käytännössä käyttää.


Rautatientorilta on kolmet portaat ylös, kyllä niitä pitkin porukka mahtuu hyvin tarpomaan. Ei rautatientorin portaissa ole kapasiteettiongelmaa, vaikka liukuportaat eivät toimisikaan. Huonojalkaiset voivat käyttää muita asemia.

Sen sijaan Kaisaniemeen on tiedossa tosi tiivis tunnelma.

----------


## Miska

> Rautatientorilta on kolmet portaat ylös, kyllä niitä pitkin porukka mahtuu hyvin tarpomaan. Ei portaissa ole kapasiteettiongelmaa.
> 
> Huonojalkaiset voivat käyttää muita asemia.


Kantakaupungin syvällä sijaitsevien asemien liukuportaiden nouseminen jalkapelillä käy kyllä normaalikuntoisellekin työstä huonokuntoisista puhumattakaan. Vähän epäilen, ettei kaikkia huonokuntoisia ja -jalkaisia metromatkustajia saataisi estettyä tulemasta Rautatientorin metroasemalle, joten seurauksena voisi pahimmillaan olla sairaus- tai paniikkikohtaus keskellä täyteen ahdettuja portaita.

----------


## Tidtabell

IS.fi kertoo, että metron vuoroväli on huomenna tavallisen 4 minuutin sijasta 5-6 minuuttia.

edit. Jaa mutta tuonhan kertoi jo botti

----------


## 339-DF

Tiedotteissa ja uutisissa on puhuttu siitä, että metro voisi ajaa akkujen avulla Rautatientorin aseman ohi. Minulle oli uutta, että metrojunat voivat kulkea ilman virtakiskosta saatavaa virtaa. Pystyvätkö tähän sekä 100- että 200-sarjan junat? Kuinka pitkiä matkoja voidaan ajaa pelkällä akkuvirralla? Mahtavat olla aika massiivisia nämä akut.

----------


## teme

Kiitettävästi saatu ihmiset ulos, ei ilmeisesti mitään henkilövahinkoja vaikka potentiaali olisi uutisten mukaan ollut. Mulle tuli ensimmäisenä mieleen kun kuulin tuosta Lontoon Balhamin aseman joutuminen veden valtaan sota-aikana.

Väliaikaisena toimenpiteenä voisi toteuttaa busseja ja ratikoita suosivia liikennejärjestelyjä Simon- ja Kaivokadulle, veikkaan että 6-sarjan lisäksi kolmonen tulee olemaan täynnä.

----------


## GT8N

Noniin, nyt tämäkin nähtiin. Kaikki on mahdollista, paitsi tiedottaminen! Päivällä kuulemma aluksi ei ollut  mitään tietoa. Asemat olivat joko auki tai kiinni. Näyttötauluissa tekstit juokisvat, mutta junia ei näkynyt missään. 

Illalla uutisista saatujen tietojen varassa kävin ihmettelemässä tilannetta. Uudehkot aikatauluihin sokeasti perustuvat led-näytöt oli saatu pimeiksi. Laiturinäytöt sen sijaan näyttivät mitä sattuu. Lännen suuntaan niissä luki "Ruoholahteen" ja idän suuntaan "Mellunmäkeen / Vuosaareen". Myös junissa luki "Ruoholahti". Ymmärrän, että laiturinäytöt ovat museotekniikkaa, eivätkä siksi pysty näyttämään mitään oikeaa tietoa poikkeusliikenteessä, mutta minkä takia metrojunien uusilla määränpääkilvillä ei voi näyttää oikeaa määränpäätä?  :Mad: 

Tiedottaminen perustui illalla vain muutamaan A4-lappuun. Säälittävää.

Linja 65X näytti pyörähtäneen käyntiin, kalustona oli Koskelan varikon -97 ja -98 vuoden City L- telejä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tiedotteissa ja uutisissa on puhuttu siitä, että metro voisi ajaa akkujen avulla Rautatientorin aseman ohi. Minulle oli uutta, että metrojunat voivat kulkea ilman virtakiskosta saatavaa virtaa. Pystyvätkö tähän sekä 100- että 200-sarjan junat? Kuinka pitkiä matkoja voidaan ajaa pelkällä akkuvirralla? Mahtavat olla aika massiivisia nämä akut.


Kulkeehan ne, kunnes vauhti loppuu. "Kaasuttaa" eivät kuitenkaan voi, jos ei ole höpöä virtakiskossa. Kieltämättä vähän harhaanjohtava sanavalinta uutisessa, vaikka ajamista se rullaaminenkin tavallaan on.

----------


## vristo

Kaikesta vakavuudestaan huolimatta "herkullinen" tilanne ja nyt nähdäänkin, että miten pintaliikenne pystyy paikkaamaa metroa nykyisessä Helsingissä ja ennenkaikkea sen tärkeintä asemaa eli Rautatientoria. Mielenkiinnolla seuraan täältä kaukaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kulkeehan ne, kunnes vauhti loppuu. "Kaasuttaa" eivät kuitenkaan voi, jos ei ole höpöä virtakiskossa.


Pesuajokytkimellä kuulemma voi, ehkä noin 10 km/h:n nopeudella. Toimintoa käytettäneen ajettaessa pesukoneeseen. Ainakin metrossa työskentelevät olivat eilen sitä mieltä.

RT:n ohittamisen olettaisi olevan käytännöllisintä rullaamalla kuitenkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

Lahdenrantaa haastateltiin juuri YLEn aikaisessa. Lahdenranta kertoi, että lisävuoroja on nyt myös linjalla 8, kun matkustajat olivat alkaneet käyttää sitä korvausliikenteenä metrolle. Matkustajat siis osasivat itse hakeutua 8:lle, vaikkei sitä missään tiedotuksessa neuvottukaan.

Veden valtaamat metrot eivät muuten ole ihan harvinainen juttu. Mittava vesivahinko oli muutama vuosi sitten Prahassa, kun tulva täytti keskustan ja myös metron. Siellä korjaukset maksoivat muistaakseni yli 200 milj. .

Antero

----------


## Max

Veikkaisin, että linjalle 58 olisi myös hyvä saada lisäkapasiteettia, niin lähijunista itään tai päinvastoin matkustavat mahtuisivat sinne...

Samoin kuulostaisi ihan hyvältä ajatukselta ajaa noita ylimääräisiä raitiovaunuja Sörnäisistä Kamppiin asti, tosin kääntöpaikan löytäminen voi olla vaikeaa. Espoon busseilla tulee kuitenkin aika paljon väkeä, joka on ennen vaihtanut Ruoholahdessa metroon eikä valttämättä ihan sinne 8-linjan saavuttamalle alueelle asti...

----------


## rvk1249

> Lahdenrantaa haastateltiin juuri YLEn aikaisessa. Lahdenranta kertoi, että lisävuoroja on nyt myös linjalla 8, kun matkustajat olivat alkaneet käyttää sitä korvausliikenteenä metrolle. Matkustajat siis osasivat itse hakeutua 8:lle, vaikkei sitä missään tiedotuksessa neuvottukaan.


Eilen (8.11.2009) illalla oli myös lisävuoro 8X Paavalin kirkko - Salmisaari (ainakin HKL 94).

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Linja 65X näytti pyörähtäneen käyntiin, kalustona oli Koskelan varikon -97 ja -98 vuoden City L- telejä.


Ruhasta ne 65X:t olivat sunnuntai-iltana, autot 9708, 9710, 9804 ja 125.
Klo 18:45 tuli töihinkutsupuhelu Ruhan työnjohdosta: Kiinnostaisiko ajaa bussia nyt heti kun suinkin ehdit?  :Smile:  Vähiinhän ne matkustajat jäivät...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaikesta vakavuudestaan huolimatta "herkullinen" tilanne ja nyt nähdäänkin, että miten pintaliikenne pystyy paikkaamaa metroa nykyisessä Helsingissä ja ennenkaikkea sen tärkeintä asemaa eli Rautatientoria. Mielenkiinnolla seuraan täältä kaukaa.


Tämä vahinko on ennenkaikkea imagotappio metrolle ja suurkaupunkijoukkoliikenteelle ylipäänsä. Oli onni ettei henkilövahinkoja tai mitään vielä pahempaa sattunut. 

Valitettavasti taitaa käydä niin että jos Rautatientorin asema pysyy kauan suljettuna, niin kaikenlaiset nurmijärvi-idealistit eli hajautetun kaupunkirakenteen ja yksityisautoilun puolesta meuhkaavat ovat ne jotka pääsevät tilanteesta eniten herkuttelemaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## killerpop

Yksi mielenkiintoinen asiantuntijalausunto pitää siteerata:



> Helsingin Veden mukaan putken käyttöikää on todennäköisesti lyhentänyt putken päällä kulkeva raskas raitiovaunuliikenne Rautatieaseman edustalla

----------


## vristo

Uusi Suomi kirjoittaa samaa:

Putkirikko onkin ratikoiden syy?

----------


## j-lu

->Samaa sarjaa tuo ratikoiden syyttäminen vesivahingosta kuin talven syyttäminen peltikolareista. Ratikat ovat kuitenkin kulkeneet Kaivokatua sen verran aikaa, että asian ottaminen huomioon vesiputkien käyttöiän laskemisessa ei ole täysin kohtuuton vaatimus.

Paitsi ehkä Helsingin erikoisolosuhteissa.

----------


## hmikko

> Tämä vahinko on ennenkaikkea imagotappio metrolle ja suurkaupunkijoukkoliikenteelle ylipäänsä.


Vika ei kyllä ollut HKL:ssä, eikä HKL taida vesiputkille paljon mitään voida. Sinänsä lienee tyypillistä, että suurimmat imagotappiot vähän joka alalla usein johtuvat 'väärän puun haukkumisesta'. Muistaakseni mm. kokonainen matkustajalentokonemalli on vedetty liikenteestä ja vaihdettu mallin nimi, kun jossain oli tapahtunut väärin tehdystä huollosta johtunut onnettomuus, jolla ei ollut mitään tekemistä koneen ominaisuuksien kanssa.

No, nyt taitaa mennä yksi ja toinen vesijohto syyniin.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Samaa juttua toisaalla
http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...2009/11/992982




> Helsingin Veden mukaan laajan vesivahingon eilen aiheuttanut putki oli valmistettu vuonna 1978. Normaalisti valurautaputken käyttöikä on noin 6070 vuotta.
> 
> Helsingin Veden mukaan putken käyttöikää on todennäköisesti lyhentänyt putken päällä kulkeva raskas raitiovaunuliikenne.
> 
> Putkirikon syystä ei kuitenkaan ole vielä tarkkaa tietoa.
> 
> Rautatieaseman edustalla kulkeva vesijohto pyritään korjaamaan mahdollisimman pian. Korjaustavasta ei ole vielä tehty päätöstä.
> 
> Vedenjakelu Helsingin keskustassa toimii jälleen normaalisti. Ainoastaan muutamista asematunnelissa sijaitsevista liiketiloista on vedet poikki.
> ...


Tulipa taas mieleeni raskaat matalalattiaiset Wauriotramit. En yhtään ihmettele, kun tietää ja tuntee sen jyrinän, mitä Wauriotramit aiheuttavat, vaikka tuossa kohdalla ei ole ristikoitakaan!! Ei sitä jo Richterin asteikollakin mitattavaa tärinää mikään ikuisesti kestä!
Eihän Valmet-nivelet jyristä, mutta ne Wauriotramit... Ne olisi pitänyt poistaa jo viimeistään silloin vuonna 2007. Edullinen käyttösopimus tuli TOISAALLA kalliiksi!  :Smile: 

Möllis! !sillöM

----------


## teme

Vartti kertoo:



> Helsingin Rautatieaseman metroasemalle haljenneesta runkovesiputkesta purkautunut valtava vesimassa on aiheuttanut päivystävän palomestari Jani Pitkäsen mukaan mahdollisesti sortumavaaran metroaseman rakenteissa.
> 
> - Vedenpaine on murtanut raskaita teräsovia, tiiliseinämiin, valukattoihin, kantaviin rakenteisiin on tullut murtumia, Pitkänen sanoo.
> 
> Sortumavaaraa on todettu myöhemmin maanantaina muun muassa Kompassitason alapuolella.
> 
> Vesimassojen raju voima oli nähtävillä muun muassa laituritasolla metroaseman hissin vääntyneistä ovista.
> 
> - Hissikuilut olivat olleet täynnä vettä, hissikori oli jäänyt keskelle kuilua. Kaksi vartijaa oli havainnut hissikuilun räjähtämisen. Tässä laiturilla on vieläkin isoja kivenmurikoita, jotka olivat lentäneet ulos hissikuilusta, laiturialueella maanantaina aamupäivällä vieraillut Vartti.fi:n toimittaja Sanna Jompero kuvailee.
> ...


Eli syytetäänkö sitten metrotoimiston silppuria  :Smile: 
Tiedä sitten onko noita harrastajilla kaapissa.

Helsingin veden ja HKL:n yllätysfuusio - tiedotus petti

----------


## Max

Osaako kukaan arvioida, mistä rahoista tulevan metroremontin kulut maksetaan? Onko niillä vaikutusta suunniteltujen joukkoliikenneinvestointien toteutukseen?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vika ei kyllä ollut HKL:ssä, eikä HKL taida vesiputkille paljon mitään voida. Sinänsä lienee tyypillistä, että suurimmat imagotappiot vähän joka alalla usein johtuvat 'väärän puun haukkumisesta'.


Se imagotappio johtuu siitä että metro ja ylipäänsä kaikki suurkaupunkirakentaminen  on havoittuvainen tällaisille ilmiöille. Punaisista tuvista, perunamaista ja oman auton autuudesta intoileville taas riittää syytä ilkkua. 




> Muistaakseni mm. kokonainen matkustajalentokonemalli on vedetty liikenteestä ja vaihdettu mallin nimi, kun jossain oli tapahtunut väärin tehdystä huollosta johtunut onnettomuus, jolla ei ollut mitään tekemistä koneen ominaisuuksien kanssa.


Lentoliikenteessä häiriöitä hyväksytään laajemmin koska harva joutuu käyttämään lentokonetta päivittäin, ja se että matkustaako lentäen vai jollain muulla on usein oma valinta, joskin nykyisin ehkä vähän liian usein. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Se imagotappio johtuu siitä että metro ja ylipäänsä kaikki suurkaupunkirakentaminen  on havoittuvainen tällaisille ilmiöille. Punaisista tuvista, perunamaista ja oman auton autuudesta intoileville taas riittää syytä ilkkua.


Yhden moottoritien liikenteen katkeaminen helposti motittaa sen tuvan, toisaalta niiden rinnalla on yleensä se vanha päätie varaväylänä. Infrastruktuuri yleensä suunnitellaan niin että on aina varajärjestelmä, esimerkiksi junien ongelmat ja viimeksi lakko ei ole Pääradan varrella niin iso ongelma kun on suorat bussit vaihtoehtona. Esimerkiksi Itä-Helsingin liikenne on tässä suhteessa hyvin haavoittuvainen, jos Kulosaaren sillat on jostain syystä pois käytössä niin sieltä ei liiku metro, ei bussit eikä henkilöautot, eikä edes kevyt liikenne.

Tässä tapauksessa isoin ongelma on se että metron suuntaisesti Kampista länteen ei ole muuta yhteyttä kuin kutossarjan bussit, vaikka niitä väliaikaisia linjoja pistää liikkeelle niin ei matkustajat oikein niihin löydä.

----------


## Compact

> Laiturinäytöt sen sijaan näyttivät mitä sattuu. Lännen suuntaan niissä luki "Ruoholahteen" ja idän suuntaan "Mellunmäkeen / Vuosaareen". Myös junissa luki "Ruoholahti". Ymmärrän, että laiturinäytöt ovat museotekniikkaa, eivätkä siksi pysty näyttämään mitään oikeaa tietoa poikkeusliikenteessä, mutta minkä takia metrojunien uusilla määränpääkilvillä ei voi näyttää oikeaa määränpäätä?


Junissa lukee maanantainakin "Ruoholahti Gräsviken". Junassa kuljettajan huulikuulutus annettiin Kaisaniemen uudesta pääteasemasta vain suomeksi, samoin useimmiten asemien poikkeusliikennekuulutukset. Hakaniemessä kuulin myös kuulutettavan *englanniksi*! Toinen kansalliskielemme on täysin hukassa?

----------


## rvk1249

Parhaimillaan 9.11.2009 aamulla oli 6 kappaletta ylimääräistä 8X liikenteessä.

----------


## hylje

Millaisia väkimääriä kutoskasilla on ollut? Onko Sörnäinen syöttänyt niitä poikkeuksellisen paljon?

----------


## JT

> Millaisia väkimääriä kutoskasilla on ollut? Onko Sörnäinen syöttänyt niitä poikkeuksellisen paljon?


Aamulla tilannetta seuranneena kutoset näyttivät kulkevan seisomapokassa, kun taas R:torin ja Sörnäisten välillä ratikoiden ohi porskuttavissa busseissa oli hyvin tilaa.

----------


## a__m

> Osaako kukaan arvioida, mistä rahoista tulevan metroremontin kulut maksetaan? Onko niillä vaikutusta suunniteltujen joukkoliikenneinvestointien toteutukseen?


Eiköhän tällainen ole vastaavalle vakuutusyhtiölle melkoinen painajaisuni.

Nyt saakin miettiä pään puhki, millä tavoin kansan saa palaamaan Rautatientorin metroasemalle. En tarkoita sitä, etteikö vannoutunut vakimatkustaja jatkossakin käyttäisi asemaa, mutta kieltämättä avoimen tiedonvälityksen näyttämät kuvat vääntyneistä hissikuiluista ja murskaantuneista hisseistä, joissa itsekin olen matkannut, sekä yleisilmeeltään muutenkin niin kovin ankeasta asemasta moisen tuhon jäljiltä, on helposti kuviteltavissa notkahdusta matkustajamäärissä. Henkilökohtaisesti en koskaan erityisesti ole nauttinut metromatkailusta, ja kieltämättä, mielikuva synkistyi entisestään.

Itseäni kyllä hämmästyttää, missä määrin kaupunkilaiset voivat olla tiedottomia omasta "Euroopan parhaasta" joukkoliikenteestään. HS haastatteli eilen postityöntekijää, joka oli matkalla Pitäjänmäeltä itään. Jäi toki epäselväksi, olisiko 54(B) tälle mahdoton yhteys ilta-aikaan noin ylipäätään, mutta keskustan kautta kiertomatkalla ollut mieshenkilö kertoi metroyhteyden puutteen vuoksi KÄVELLEENSÄ Kampista Sörnäisiin ja valitteli myöhästymistä jatkoyhteyksistään, kun millään muullakaan ei päässyt.

Okei, ehkä oma tietoisuuteni pintajoukkoliikenteestä on kohtuullinen, kun sitä on tullut seurattua niin matkustamosta kuin toisinaan ratin ja penkin välistä, mutta väistämättä tulee mieleen kysymys, koetaanko esim. bussien numerolinjojen reitistö niin kovin hankalaksi, ettei siitä edes vaivauduta ottamaan selvää. Raitioliikenteen reitistö on säilynyt niin vakaana, että sen luulisi olevan tunnettu ja arvostettu.

Onni onnettomuudessa, että vaurio tapahtui sunnuntain alkuillasta. Ruuhkaisena aikana, vieläpä hissien ollessa käytössä, olisi kenties saatu ihmeteltäväksi myös kuolonuhreja. Siinä tuskin seuraavana päivänä olisi ollut prioriteettina kuljettajien ruotsin kielen taidon kehittäminen poikkeustilanteissa.

----------


## teme

> Aamulla tilannetta seuranneena kutoset näyttivät kulkevan seisomapokassa, kun taas R:torin ja Sörnäisten välillä ratikoiden ohi porskuttavissa busseissa oli hyvin tilaa.


Semmoinen rapotti että Rautatieaseman ympärillä on ylipäänsä normaalia hiljaisempaa, jopa autoja on silmäämääräisesti huomattavasti vähemmän, ehkä varovat tuota paikkaa. Eli veikkaisin että se vaihtoliikenne metron bussien, lähijunan ja ratikoiden välillä on siirtynyt pohjoisemmaksi, mikä osaltaan selittää miksi bussien matkustajamäärä on tippunut.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaikesta vakavuudestaan huolimatta "herkullinen" tilanne ja nyt nähdäänkin, että miten pintaliikenne pystyy paikkaamaa metroa nykyisessä Helsingissä ja ennenkaikkea sen tärkeintä asemaa eli Rautatientoria. Mielenkiinnolla seuraan täältä kaukaa.


Kieltämättä olisi mielenkiintoista kaiken täällä käydyn väittelyn jälkeen nähdä, miten hyvin liikenne toimii ilman metroa. Mutta eilisestä onnettomuudesta ei kuitenkaan voi vetää johtopäätöksiä, sillä nykyinen pintaliikenne on toki suunniteltu siitä oletuksesta, että metro on olemassa ja se toimii. Toisin sanoen linjasto itsessään, kalustokoko, etuudet, vuorovälit ym eivät siedä sitä, että kymmenitätuhansia metromatkustajia yhtäkkiä siirtyy ilman ennakkovaroituksta pintaliikenteeseen.

Sen sijaan tuo herkullisuus varmaan jossain määrin toteutuu automaattimetron käyttöönottovaiheessa, sillä silloin varmaan tulee ennalta suunniteltuja liikennekatkoksia, joista voidaan hyvissä ajoin tiedottaa ja joihin voidaan suunnitella kattava korvaava liikenne pintaliikenteenä.

----------


## Max

> Eiköhän tällainen ole vastaavalle vakuutusyhtiölle melkoinen painajaisuni.


Jos vakuutuksia on... Valtion laitoksilta kai ne ainakin aika laajalti puuttuvat, en tiedä miten lienee Helsingin Veden tai metron kanssa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itseäni kyllä hämmästyttää, missä määrin kaupunkilaiset voivat olla tiedottomia omasta "Euroopan parhaasta" joukkoliikenteestään. HS haastatteli eilen postityöntekijää, joka oli matkalla Pitäjänmäeltä itään. Jäi toki epäselväksi, olisiko 54(B) tälle mahdoton yhteys ilta-aikaan noin ylipäätään, mutta keskustan kautta kiertomatkalla ollut mieshenkilö kertoi metroyhteyden puutteen vuoksi KÄVELLEENSÄ Kampista Sörnäisiin ja valitteli myöhästymistä jatkoyhteyksistään, kun millään muullakaan ei päässyt.


Maikkarin 10 uutisissa rautateasemalla haastateltu nuori (suomalainen) mies oli täysin kanssa orpo kun ei tiennyt miten pääsee Sörnäisiin.




> Okei, ehkä oma tietoisuuteni pintajoukkoliikenteestä on kohtuullinen, kun sitä on tullut seurattua niin matkustamosta kuin toisinaan ratin ja penkin välistä, mutta väistämättä tulee mieleen kysymys, koetaanko esim. bussien numerolinjojen reitistö niin kovin hankalaksi, ettei siitä edes vaivauduta ottamaan selvää. Raitioliikenteen reitistö on säilynyt niin vakaana, että sen luulisi olevan tunnettu ja arvostettu.


Koetaan. 

Jos itse olisin ulkopaikkakuntalainen,  tai Helsingissä tai missä tahansa suurkaupungissa vain määrätyn ajan tilapäisesti asuva henkilö, enkä mikään joukkoliikenneharrastaja, niin en opettelisi bussilinjoja jos ei olisi koskaan asiaa aluelle jonne kulkee vain busseja. Kulkisin matkani kaupungissa todennäköisesti vain kävelen, metrolla, taksilla ja mahdollisesti paikallisjunilla ja raitiovaunuilla, jos niiden reiteistä saa jotain selvää. Jos en osaisi paikkakunnan kieltä yhtään niin en edes yrittäisi käyttää Reittiopasta tai vastaavaa palvelua netistä jonkun bussilinjan löytämiseksi. Jos olisin ulkomaalainen Helsingissä niin todennäköisesti matkustaisin joko pummilla tai sitten ostaisin automaatista "varmuuden vuoksi" kalleimman mahdollisen eli 24 tunnin seutulipun koska muut vaihtoehdot eivät kertoisi minulle mitään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Kieltämättä olisi mielenkiintoista kaiken täällä käydyn väittelyn jälkeen nähdä, miten hyvin liikenne toimii ilman metroa.


Eihän metro ole poissa käytöstä, vaan Kaisaniemestä pääsee itään. Toki kävelymatkat pitenevät rajusti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos vakuutuksia on...


Aihettahan on käsitelty täällä.

----------


## teme

> Jos vakuutuksia on... Valtion laitoksilta kai ne ainakin aika laajalti puuttuvat, en tiedä miten lienee Helsingin Veden tai metron kanssa.


Vakuutuksia otetaan sellaisia riskejä varten joita ei pysty itse kantamaan. Muutaman miljoonan asemaremontti ei ole Helsingin kaupungille sellainen. Eli vakuutusta tuskin on.

----------


## ultrix

Tämähän on aivan selvä tapaus: laitavasemmiston attentaatti Berliinin muurin murtumisen 20-vuosipäivän kunniaksi (toki vuorokautta etukäteen), jolla käynnistetään Itä-Helsingin (ja mahdollisesti myös Vantaan) erottaminen porvarillisesta Etelä- ja Länsi-Helsingistä sekä Espoosta ja Kauniaisista. 

Päänvaivaa aiheuttaa vielä se, miten pidetään huoli täydellisestä liikenneyhteyksien katkaisemisesta Pitkältäsillalta, Hesarilta jne. ja mitä tehdään porvarien miehittämille Kulosaarelle, Herttoniemenrannalle, Tammi- ja Laajasalolle, Marjaniemelle sekä Aurinkolahdelle. Ehdotuksena on muita tasa-arvoisemman politbyroon virka-asuntojen sijoittaminen näille alueille. Myös Santahaminan kohtalo on epäselvä.

Itä-Helsingin metrokartta ottaa haaroja ja väliasemien lisäystä lukuunottamatta mallia metron ensimmäisestä yleisölle avoimesta, säännöllisestä liikennöinnistä pääteaseman ollessa Hakaniemi (Itä-Helsingin hallinnollinen keskus), ja vielä pienenä ongelmana on saada HKL:n liikenteenohjaus vakuuttumaan Hakaniemen paremmuudesta "väliaikaisena" pääteasemana Kaisaniemeen nähden.

Huhutaan myös Elannon irtautumista HOK:sta, mutta näille ei ole vielä vahvistusta. SDP ja Vasemmistoliitto "eivät kommentoi" asiaa.

Länsimetro tuo kuulemma porvarit itään, joten ajoitus on sikäli strateginen.

_ Lähde:  Osthelsingforser Fernsehfunk / ITARA-TASSI_

 :Razz:

----------


## teme

> Itseäni kyllä hämmästyttää, missä määrin kaupunkilaiset voivat olla tiedottomia omasta "Euroopan parhaasta" joukkoliikenteestään. HS haastatteli eilen postityöntekijää, joka oli matkalla Pitäjänmäeltä itään. Jäi toki epäselväksi, olisiko 54(B) tälle mahdoton yhteys ilta-aikaan noin ylipäätään, mutta keskustan kautta kiertomatkalla ollut mieshenkilö kertoi metroyhteyden puutteen vuoksi KÄVELLEENSÄ Kampista Sörnäisiin ja valitteli myöhästymistä jatkoyhteyksistään, kun millään muullakaan ei päässyt.


Minusta on ihan uskottavaa että suuri osa matkustajista on täysin fakkiintunut omaan yhteyteensä, se ei ole ihan pieni määrä ihmisiä joita esimerkiksi Pääradan asemalla seisoo neuvottomana kun juna ei kulje eikä osaa hakeutua suoriin busseihin. Asiaa ei auta se että asemilla ja pysäkeillä ei ole edelleenkään saatu oikein minkään näköistä reaaliaikaista informaatiota.

Myöskään se ei auta asiaa että Reittoppaan mielestä metro kulkee, esimerkiksi välille Kumpula - Ruoholahti reittiopas tarjoaa vain ja ainoastaan 73 + metro, http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/reittiopas/...1&day=09&month 
Joo, sivun ylälaidassa lukee että "Metron poikkeusliikennettä ei ole toistaiseksi huomioitu Reittioppaassa", mutta ei tuo nyt kauheasti auta jos haluaisi etsiä korvaavan yhteyden. Jos klikkaa linkkiä, niin poikkeustilannesivulla kerrotaan että ratikkalinjalla 8 ja bussilla 65x on lisäliikennettä, joka ei auta pätkääkään matkustajaa jolla ei ole oikein mitään käsitystä miten nuo kulkee. Jos laittaisi vaikka linkin korvaavalla linjalle näin:
Kasi, http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/reittiopas/...?line=8&type=2
ja paremman puutteessa 65A, http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/reittiopas/...ine=65A&type=1

Tietenkin asiakas voi etsiä linjan 8 tai 65 aikataulua YTV:n sivuilta, aikansa pähkittyään että onko kyseessä Espoon, Vantaan, Keravan, Kirkkonummen bussi vai kenties seutulinja, asiakas ehkä huomaa sivun vasemmassa alareunassa linkin jotka ohjaavat  HKL:n aikataulusivuille, joista aikansa klikkailtuaan löytyy 8 muttei 65x, ja jotka avaavat linkin takaisin YTV:n sivuille... Aikatauluhaku kuitenkin toimii, paitsi että nyt se paukuttaa virhesivua http://www.ytv.fi/YTVInternet/Error....timetable.aspx

Ristus!

----------


## 339-DF

> Eihän metro ole poissa käytöstä, vaan Kaisaniemestä pääsee itään. Toki kävelymatkat pitenevät rajusti.


Toki. Lähinnä tuo koskeekin Kampin ja Ruoholahden asemia, varsinkin Ruoholahdessa ollaan aika lailla motissa. Ja kuten täälläkin on todettu, ei ihmiset osaa käyttää korvaavia bussiyhteyksiä vaikka sellaisia olisikin olemassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itä-Helsingin metrokartta ottaa haaroja ja väliasemien lisäystä lukuunottamatta mallia metron ensimmäisestä yleisölle avoimesta, säännöllisestä liikennöinnistä pääteaseman ollessa Hakaniemi (Itä-Helsingin hallinnollinen keskus), ja vielä pienenä ongelmana on saada HKL:n liikenteenohjaus vakuuttumaan Hakaniemen paremmuudesta "väliaikaisena" pääteasemana Kaisaniemeen nähden.
> 
> Huhutaan myös Elannon irtautumista HOK:sta, mutta näille ei ole vielä vahvistusta. SDP ja Vasemmistoliitto "eivät kommentoi" asiaa.
> 
> Länsimetro tuo kuulemma porvarit itään, joten ajoitus on sikäli strateginen.
> 
> _ Lähde:  Osthelsingforser Fernsehfunk / ITARA-TASSI_


Korkein liikennepolitbyroo on myös päättänyt että Ost-Helsingforsin U-Bahn jatkaa tietotyöläisten kuljettamista Grassbuchten asemalle (Ruoholahti auf finnisch) mutta junat eivät pysähdy Helsingfors (West):in alueella etteivät tietotyöläiset saa vääriä ja turmiollisia vaikutteita. Helsingfors (West):in maanalaista U-Bahn ja maanpäällistä S-Bahn ja Fernbahn-asemaa sekä länsivyöhykkeille suuntautuvaa liikennettä tulee Kansanpoliisi vartioimaan valtionrajarikosten ehkäisemikseksi. Ainoa sallittu rautatieasema Tasavallan kansalaisten käyttöön tulee olemaan Friedrichsberg (Pasila auf Finnish) joissa matkustavaisia kehotetaan varaamaan aikaa matkustusasiakirjojen tarkistamiseen.

Sie sahen die letzten Nachrichten des Tagesschaus. Gute Nacht!

----------


## 339-DF

> Aamulla tilannetta seuranneena kutoset näyttivät kulkevan seisomapokassa, kun taas R:torin ja Sörnäisten välillä ratikoiden ohi porskuttavissa busseissa oli hyvin tilaa.


Eli taas tuli todistettua vanha tosiasia siitä, että ihmiset löytävät ratikat helpommin kuin bussit. Raideliikennekerrointa tämäkin.

Kokonaisuuden kannalta olisi nyt kuitenkin parempi, että ratikkapysäkillä vaikka megafonin kanssa kuulutettaisiin ja ohjattaisiin matkustajia busseihin (jos siis ratikat ovat ylitäysiä).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:43 ----------




> Vakuutuksia otetaan sellaisia riskejä varten joita ei pysty itse kantamaan. Muutaman miljoonan asemaremontti ei ole Helsingin kaupungille sellainen. Eli vakuutusta tuskin on.


Kun omistaa riittävän paljon omaisuutta, ei kannata vakuuttaa, koska vakuutusmaksuista tulee niin suuret kulut, että niillä kattaa jo vuosittaiset vahingot. Eli jos esim. firmalla on riittävä määrä työsuhdeautoja, ei kannata ottaa niihin kaikkiin kaskoa, vaan lähteä siitä, että joka vuosi pari autoa mällätään ja kulut maksetaan.

Siksi en usko, että Helsinki vakuuttaa.

----------


## teme

Ja huomiseksi sitten luvassa lumimyräkkä:



> Ajokelin ennustetaan olevan tiistaina huono tai erittäin huono. Myös raide- ja lentoliikenteelle saattaa olla luvassa ongelmia.
> http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/4be6f...3-8cc8f29d9b5c

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja huomiseksi sitten luvassa lumimyräkkä:


Mä taidankin mennä sitten autolla huomenna töihin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## pehkonen

> Eiköhän tällainen ole vastaavalle vakuutusyhtiölle melkoinen painajaisuni.
> Onni onnettomuudessa, että vaurio tapahtui sunnuntain alkuillasta. Ruuhkaisena aikana, vieläpä hissien ollessa käytössä, olisi kenties saatu ihmeteltäväksi myös kuolonuhreja. Siinä tuskin seuraavana päivänä olisi ollut prioriteettina kuljettajien ruotsin kielen taidon kehittäminen poikkeustilanteissa.


Onneksi oli Isänpäivä. Muuten olisi ollut kauppasunnuntai ja asema vielä ruuhkaakin täydempi. Taasen kävi tavallaan lottovoitto, jos tuota termiä voi tässä yhteydessä käyttää?

----------


## hmikko

> Tämähän on aivan selvä tapaus: laitavasemmiston attentaatti Berliinin muurin murtumisen 20-vuosipäivän kunniaksi





> Sie sahen die letzten Nachrichten des Tagesschaus. Gute Nacht!


 :Shocked: 

Perun puheeni Hesarin yleisökommenttien tolkuttomuudesta. Ruuhkamaksun välitön toteuttaminen taitaa tällä asteikolla olla suht looginen toimenpide katkenneen vesiputken aiheuttamien haittojen korjaamiseksi.

----------


## vristo

Kulkutauteja, kuolleita kaloja, vedenpaisumusta, lumimyräkkää; kuin itse Nemesiksen ennusteita. Mitä seuraavaksi? Heinäsirkkaparvet ainakin puuttuvat vielä  tästä "lopun alusta".

Ei vaan, koettakaahan kestää siellä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:18 ----------




> Kulkutauteja, kuolleita kaloja, vedenpaisumusta, lumimyräkkää; kuin itse Nemesiksen ennusteita. Mitä seuraavaksi?


Jaa joo, synkkä taloustilanne vielä päälle.

----------


## teme

vristo, maanjäristys ja heinäsirkat taitaa olla seuraavana vuorossa.

----------


## Makeone

Mitenkäs muuten: jäikö yhtään junaa mottiin Kamppiin/Ruoholahteen? Vai saatiinko ne tyhjänä siirrettyä jossain vaiheessa varikolle?

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tänään nappasin sitten 8X:n Paavalin kirkolta. Vähän hämmästelin, kun sisällä pysäkkinäytöissä luki "Poikkeusreitti". Kysyin kuljettajalta, ja hän sanoi, ettei tämä mikään poikkeusreitti ole, vaan ihan vain ylimääräinen vuoro, mutta ei saa tekstiä poiskaan. Hienoa.

Tulipa mieleeni muuten, että jos Rautatientori on nyt ehkä jopa puoli vuotta poissa käytöstä, eikö nyt olisi ns. tuhannen taalan paikka louhia se toinen sisäänkäynti sinne? Ainakin tehdä valmistelevia töitä niin paljon, että liikennekatkokset jatkotöissä vältettäisiin.

----------


## Albert

> Tänään nappasin sitten 8X:n Paavalin kirkolta. Vähän hämmästelin, kun sisällä pysäkkinäytöissä luki "Poikkeusreitti".


Ajoivatko ne tämän päivän 8X:t siis Paavalin kirkolle (kaikki)?
Näytti, että klo 14 jälkeen X:t katosivat.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ajoivatko ne tämän päivän 8X:t siis Paavalin kirkolle (kaikki)?


Kyllä ne tietääkseni Arabiaan asti ajoivat. Mutta minä nousin vasta Paavalin kirkolta kyytiin. En jaksanut kävellä Arabialle asti, kun asun Vallilassa.  :Wink:

----------


## hmikko

> Jaa joo, synkkä taloustilanne vielä päälle.


Tietysti yleistä perversioiden ja haureuden harjoittamista unohtamatta.

----------


## Albert

> Kyllä ne tietääkseni Arabiaan asti ajoivat. Mutta minä nousin vasta Paavalin kirkolta kyytiin. En jaksanut kävellä Arabialle asti, kun asun Vallilassa.


Eli tosiaan, mikä poikkeusreitti? No huomenna pitäisi olla 8X PVK - SLS

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eli tosiaan, mikä poikkeusreitti? No huomenna pitäisi olla 8X PVK - SLS


Tai vedetään nyt vähän takaisin sen verran, etten olen ihan varma, tuliko vaunu Arabialta. Koska se tapahtui klo 12.10, tuskin se Koskelastakaan tuli. Juoksin pysäkille nopeasti, kun näin 8X-vaunun tulevan (jonka perässä heti normaali 8). En siis käyttänyt varsinaista Paavalin kirkon pysäkkiä, vaan se Sturenkatu-niminen heti Sturenkadun jälkeen. Enkä nyt mene takuuseen, etteikö se vaunu olisi voinut kurvata siihen siitä kirkoltakin. Se selittäisi toki paremmin, miksi 8 oli jo siinä vaiheessa heti perässä kiinni.

----------


## Albert

> Tai vedetään nyt vähän takaisin sen verran, etten olen ihan varma, tuliko vaunu Arabialta.


Näinpä minäkin 8X:n Vallilassa tulossa Salmisaaresta. Ei se mennyt Paavalin kirkolle!

Jotain RT:stä SRS-uutisissa!

----------


## SD202

> Toki. Lähinnä tuo koskeekin Kampin ja Ruoholahden asemia, varsinkin Ruoholahdessa ollaan aika lailla motissa. Ja kuten täälläkin on todettu, ei ihmiset osaa käyttää korvaavia bussiyhteyksiä vaikka sellaisia olisikin olemassa.


Matkustin pari matkaa 65X:llä iltaruuhkassa ihan uteliaisuudesta - luonnolliseti matkat olivat vastakkaisiin suuntiin. Ei ollut mitään kovin mainittavia kuormia kyydissä. Istumapaikoista oli molemmilla matkoilla alle puolet täytettyinä. Ja kyseessä olivat sentään normaalimittaiset 2-akseliset bussit eivätkä mitkään telibussit. Kalustokin oli sen verran iäkästä, ettei busseissa ollut linjanumeronäytön lisäksi mitään muuta tietoa tarjolla. Kuljettaja saikin vastailla matkustajien kysymyksiin siitä, mihin saakka bussi oikein kulkee.

Mikä pisti silmään, niin Kaisaniemen asemalla oli metrolaiturilla opasteet, että Mellunmäen junat lähtevät normaalilta 1-raiteelta ja Vuosaaren junat taasen 2-raiteelta. Sen sijaan ylätasolla olisi voinut olla lisää opasteita esim. lähimmälle 65X:n pysäkille (Rautatientorin laitaan). Ilahduttavan moni matkustaja huomasi, ettei Kaisaniemen asema olekaan niin kaukana "Helsingin ytimestä". Sen verran moni käveli Fennia-korttelin läpi kohti Rautatientoria.

HKL:n henkilökuntaa oli kyllä hyvin paikalla Kaisaniemen metroaseman tasanteella ja Ruoholahden metroaseman luona olevan raitiovaunupysäkin luona vastailemassa matkustajien kyselyihin.

----------


## Compact

> Tai vedetään nyt vähän takaisin sen verran, etten olen ihan varma, tuliko vaunu Arabialta. Koska se tapahtui klo 12.10, tuskin se Koskelastakaan tuli. Juoksin pysäkille nopeasti, kun näin 8X-vaunun tulevan (jonka perässä heti normaali 8). En siis käyttänyt varsinaista Paavalin kirkon pysäkkiä, vaan se Sturenkatu-niminen heti Sturenkadun jälkeen. Enkä nyt mene takuuseen, etteikö se vaunu olisi voinut kurvata siihen siitä kirkoltakin. Se selittäisi toki paremmin, miksi 8 oli jo siinä vaiheessa heti perässä kiinni.


Joskus ennen puolta päivää näin kun Koskelalta lähti jokin 8X-vaunu linjalle, ei siis ainakaan se voinut tulla Paavalin kirkkoon ja Sturekadulle suoraan Arabialta. Siitä se sitten jatkoi Sörnäisen kautta Ruoholahdelle.

----------


## aki

Jos nyt jotain positiivista tästä vahingosta pitäisi löytää niin ainakin nyt saadaan RT:n pitkät liukuportaat kerralla remonttiin. Käsittääkseni näille portaille ei ole vielä kertaakaan tehty suurempaa peruskorjausta kuten esim. Sörnäisten pitkille liukkareille juuri tehtiin.

----------


## Compact

RT:n sulkemisesta on myös varmasti suurta etua Kaisaniemen aseman seudulle. Kunhan RT joskus korjautuu, se ei varmastikaan enää palaa entiselle käyttäjätasolle. Matkustajat huomaavat nyt kuinka paljon inhimillisemmän kokoluokan asema KN on, ja vain 600 metrin etäisyydellä RT:n laiturista. KN:ssä ja sen välittömässä yhteydessä on kaikenlaista kivaa, ruokapaikkoja, liikkeitä, yms. palveluita. Ja KN:stä kun joudutaan kulkemaan kuitenkin edelleen kokonaismatkan seuraavaa kohdetta kohti, voidaan todeta, että ajallisesti se voi olla se-ja-sama tai nopeampikin tai vain himpun hitaampi kuin jos käyttäisi historiallista "keskusaseman" painolastia kantavaa RT:tä.

RT:n pakkopaussi opettaa varmastikin tuhansille matkustajille uutta ympäristöoppia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eli tosiaan, mikä poikkeusreitti? No huomenna pitäisi olla 8X PVK - SLS


Ainakin nyt 7.30 tuli vastaan vaunu kilvitettynä 8X Arabia. Tiedä sitten onko se todellisuudessa mennyt Arabialle.

----------


## Antero Alku

Eilen näin itse 8X:n Arabiassa ja ihmettelin, miksi linja on 8X, kun reitti on sama kuin 8. Yksi selitysehdotus: Pysäkkinäytöt näyttävät vain linjan 8 (ja 6) ennakoituja tuloaikoja. Jos 8X-vaunuja ei saada tavallisten 8:en sekaan näyttöihin, niin on parempi, että niillä on eri tunnus. Kun matkustin Sörkästä Vallilaan, Mitron näytti 6:n tulevan 4 min päästä kun vaunu oli seisomassa liikennevaloissa ennen laiturin alkua. (Mikä tässä tapahtumassa olikaan väärin?) En huomannut katsoa vuoronumeroa, oliko kyseessä 6 vai 6(X) eli lisävuoro. Linjanäytössä ei ollut kuin 6.

Antero

----------


## pehkonen

Helsingin sanomien mukaan. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135250606321

Helsingin metro alkaa keskiviikkona liikennöidä Kamppiin ja Ruoholahteen, ilmoitti HKL tiistaina iltapäivällä. Metro ei kuitenkaan pysähdy Rautatientorin asemalla.

Tänään junat ajavat vain Kaisaniemeen saakka.

Sunnuntaisen putkirikon takia Rautatientorin metroasema on mahdollisesti jopa puoli vuotta remontissa.

Junat ajavat keskiviikkona sen ohi pysähtymättä.

----------


## ess

> Eilen näin itse 8X:n Arabiassa ja ihmettelin, miksi linja on 8X, kun reitti on sama kuin 8. Yksi selitysehdotus: Pysäkkinäytöt näyttävät vain linjan 8 (ja 6) ennakoituja tuloaikoja. Jos 8X-vaunuja ei saada tavallisten 8:en sekaan näyttöihin, niin on parempi, että niillä on eri tunnus. Kun matkustin Sörkästä Vallilaan, Mitron näytti 6:n tulevan 4 min päästä kun vaunu oli seisomassa liikennevaloissa ennen laiturin alkua. (Mikä tässä tapahtumassa olikaan väärin?) En huomannut katsoa vuoronumeroa, oliko kyseessä 6 vai 6(X) eli lisävuoro. Linjanäytössä ei ollut kuin 6.


Liva-ohjelmistoa on päivitetty ihan hiljakkoin, eikä tuo päivitys ilmeisesti mennyt ihan putkeen. En tiedä johtuiko tuosta vai mistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tänään näin yhden 8X:n kääntyvän Paavalinkirkolla, lähtö siitä oli n. 16:10. Samaan aikaan muita 8X-vaunuja ajoi Arabiaan ja Arabiasta.

Antero

----------


## Markku K

Terveisiä RT-KN -akselilta. Olipas siellä vettä.  :Confused: 




> Saadaankohan infojärjestelmät ilmoittamaan junien menevän Sörnäiseen huomiseksi?





> Noniin, nyt tämäkin nähtiin
> ..Myös junissa luki "Ruoholahti". Ymmärrän, että laiturinäytöt ovat museotekniikkaa, eivätkä siksi pysty näyttämään mitään oikeaa tietoa poikkeusliikenteessä, mutta minkä takia metrojunien uusilla määränpääkilvillä ei voi näyttää oikeaa määränpäätä?


M200 junien infolaitteiden ohjelmoiminen ei onnistu metrovarikon omana työnä. M100 junien infolaitteet voidaan ohjelmoida omana työnä. Näissä molemmissa tapauksissa "toimitusaika" uuden reitin luomiseksi (esim.Vuosaari-Kaisaniemi) on liian pitkä kolmen päivän poikkeusliikennettä varten (54 vaunuparia).
Saa nähdä poistetaanko reittikuulutuksista RT, jos aseman avaaminen kerran ottaa puolisen vuotta. Tästä päättäänee kalustopäällikkö ja metroliikennejohtaja.




> Tiedottaminen perustui illalla vain muutamaan A4-lappuun. Säälittävää.


Allekirjoitustasi lainaten: *Näin se nyt vaan menee*  :Cool: 




> Tiedotteissa ja uutisissa on puhuttu siitä, että metro voisi ajaa akkujen avulla Rautatientorin aseman ohi. Minulle oli uutta, että metrojunat voivat kulkea ilman virtakiskosta saatavaa virtaa. Pystyvätkö tähän sekä 100- että 200-sarjan junat? Kuinka pitkiä matkoja voidaan ajaa pelkällä akkuvirralla? Mahtavat olla aika massiivisia nämä akut.


Helsingin metrojunat eivät kulje junien akkuvirralla *missään tapauksessa*. Junien akustot ovat 110V tai 24V. Noilla tasajännitteillä ei pyöritetä 550V:n vaihtovirta-ajomoottoreita. Junan vaihtosuuntaajat eivät myöskään tee akkujännitteestä moottoreille ajojännitettä.




> Pesuajokytkimellä kuulemma voi, ehkä noin 10 km/h:n nopeudella. Toimintoa käytettäneen ajettaessa pesukoneeseen. Ainakin metrossa työskentelevät olivat eilen sitä mieltä.


Ei voi! 
Tähän akuilla-ajamislegendaan liittyen pesuajokytkimellä ainoastaan ohitetaan junan ajonestotoiminto, joka aktivoituu mm. vaihtosuuntaajan vikaantuessa. 

Vaihtosuuntaaja tekee virtakiskon tasavirrasta vaihtovirtaa moottoreille ja junan muille laitteille. Yksi näistä laitteista on jarruvastuspuhaltimet. Jos puhaltimet eivät saa sähköä, ne eivät toimi ja junan ajonestolaitteisto estää ajomoottoreiden käytön.

Pesuajokytkimellä saadaan samanaikaisesti jarruvastuspuhaltimet pois päältä (ettei vettä imeydy laitteistoihin) ja ohitettua tästä muuten seuraava "ajonesto". Ajonopeus on kävelyvauhtia. 
Asemien välille vaihtosuuntaajavikaantunut juna voidaan tällä kikalla ajaa enintään seuraavalle asemalle. Sen jälkeen jotain syttyy palamaan junassa tai hajoaa muuten.




> RT:n ohittamisen olettaisi olevan käytännöllisintä rullaamalla kuitenkin.


Kyllä näin voi olettaa ja homman luulisi toimivan tuosta vaan, vaikkei virtakiskosähköä aseman kohdalle saataisikaan. Mutta RT:n laituriosuuden virtakiskoon pitää saada jännite, vaikka asema ajettaisiin pysähtymättä ohi. Nimittäin jos RT:lle saapuva juna joutuu pysähtymään asemalle lähtöopastimen näyttäessä SEIS, niin juna ei pääse enää liikkeelle laituriosuudelta. Sitten meillä olisi pahimmillaan muutamasata matkustajaa RT:n laituritasolla odottamassa miten päästään turvallisesti maan pinnalle (muistakaa lastenvaunut, liikuntarajoitteiset jne.), kun asema on suurta työmaata ja liukuportaatkin ehkä purettu pois uusien tieltä.

----------


## hylje

> Saa nähdä poistetaanko reittikuulutuksista RT, jos aseman avaaminen kerran ottaa puolisen vuotta. Tästä päättäänee kalustopäällikkö ja metroliikennejohtaja.


Puolen vuoden katkosta varten voisi varmaan tehdä korjatut versiot asemakartasta ainakin asemille, jos ei kaikkiin juniinkin. Tai ainakin vetää punateipillä RT yli katkoksen ajaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingin metrojunat eivät kulje junien akkuvirralla *missään tapauksessa*.


Näin kyllä vähän ajattelinkin. Nizzassa on akuilla kulkevia ratikoita, mutta nekin kulkevat lyhyen osuuden ja hitaasti, silti akut ovat massiiviset. Ei sellaisia akkuja kannata asentaa satunnaista käyttöä varten. Toimittajat kyllä keksivät helposti omiaan, niin kai sitten tässäkin.

Mitä rullaukseen tulee, niin se on mielestäni aika riskipeliä juuri mainitsemasi seis-opasteen, tai minkä tahansa muun radalla olevan esteen takia. Sinne kun joutuu pysähtymään, niin liikkeelle ei enää pääse. Voisiko seuraava metrojuna työntää edessä olevan virroitetulle alueelle? Vaikka tuskin sekään kovin nopeasti käy. Minun on vaikea kuvitella, että pelastusviranomaiset hyväksyisivät tuollaista virratonta rullausta.

Mutta toisaalta, miksi virtakisko olisi virraton? Onko vesi tunnelissa noussut virtakiskon tasalle, ja jos onkin, niin meneekö se kisko muutamasta tunnista epäkuntoon?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nizzassa on akuilla kulkevia ratikoita, mutta nekin kulkevat lyhyen osuuden ja hitaasti, silti akut ovat massiiviset.


Tuollaiseen käyttöön käsittääkseni kulkuneuvot varustetaan nykyään suurtehokondensaattoreilla, jotka ajavat samaa asiaa kuin akut.


> Mitä rullaukseen tulee, niin se on mielestäni aika riskipeliä juuri mainitsemasi seis-opasteen, tai minkä tahansa muun radalla olevan esteen takia.


Nähdäkseni rullauspuheet oli esitetty korkeintaan hyvin lyhytaikaisena tilapäisratkaisuna. Tuskinpa kukaan tosissaan esitti, että seuraavat puoli vuotta yritettäisiin ohittaa Rautatientori säännöllisen liikenteen puitteissa ilman virtakiskovirtaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuskinpa kukaan tosissaan esitti, että seuraavat puoli vuotta yritettäisiin ohittaa Rautatientori säännöllisen liikenteen puitteissa ilman virtakiskovirtaa.


Nythän me emme tosiasiassa tiedä, kuka on esittänyt ja mitä. Kun on näin spesifistä asiasta kyse, niin tiedotusvälineet kirjoittavat ihan mitä sattuu ja voi hyvin olla, että tässäkin on väärinkäsityksiä. Puolesta vuodesta sentään tuskin on missään vaiheessa ollut kenenkään mielestä kyse.

Silti jo päivänkin mittainen suunniteltu virrattomalla alueella ajo kuulostaa aika oudolta, joten uskonkin, että kun liikenne aamulla alkaa Ruoholahteen asti, niin tuosta mennään ihan normaalisti virralla. Mutta varmaan kuullaan siitä aamulla lisää.

----------


## hmikko

> M200 junien infolaitteiden ohjelmoiminen ei onnistu metrovarikon omana työnä. M100 junien infolaitteet voidaan ohjelmoida omana työnä. Näissä molemmissa tapauksissa "toimitusaika" uuden reitin luomiseksi (esim.Vuosaari-Kaisaniemi) on liian pitkä kolmen päivän poikkeusliikennettä varten (54 vaunuparia).
> Saa nähdä poistetaanko reittikuulutuksista RT, jos aseman avaaminen kerran ottaa puolisen vuotta. Tästä päättäänee kalustopäällikkö ja metroliikennejohtaja.


Kuulostaa maallikon korvaan aika käsittämättömältä. Kuka M200-vaunuja ohjelmoi, jos ei varikko? Sanoisin, että kyseessä on melkoinen tietojärjestelmäkukkanen, jos muutaman merkkijonon vaihtamiseen menee päiväkausia. Uudet kivitaulutkin saisi hakattua nopeammin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Silti jo päivänkin mittainen suunniteltu virrattomalla alueella ajo kuulostaa aika oudolta,...


Riippuu tietenkin siitä, minkä pituinen virraton alue on kysymyksessä ja missä. Onhan rautateillä ihan yleistä, että esimerkiksi joidenkin silta- yms. työmaiden kohdalla on vastaavanpituisia lyhyitä virrattomia kohtia ja ne voivat olla virrattomia sentään joidenkin viikkojenkin ajan. RT:n aseman tapauksessa pääongelma taitaa olla asemalla sijaitseva lähtöopastin, jonka eteen pitää olla mahdollisuus pysähtyä (ja siis opastimelta ei voida - eikä missään muuallakaan - lähteä liikkeelle akkujen varassa, kuten keskustelussa kävi selväksi).

----------


## SD202

> Riippuu tietenkin siitä, minkä pituinen virraton alue on kysymyksessä ja missä. Onhan rautateillä ihan yleistä, että esimerkiksi joidenkin silta- yms. työmaiden kohdalla on vastaavanpituisia lyhyitä virrattomia kohtia ja ne voivat olla virrattomia sentään joidenkin viikkojenkin ajan.


Viimeaikainen hyvä esimerkki tästä on Hakamäentien siltatyömaa Pasilan ja Käpylän välillä. Kyseisen rakennustyömaan alitse mentiin rullaamalla useiden viikkojen ajan.

----------


## Max

> Kun on näin spesifistä asiasta kyse, niin tiedotusvälineet kirjoittavat ihan mitä sattuu ja voi hyvin olla, että tässäkin on väärinkäsityksiä.


Tästä esimerkkinä sivujuttu, jossa kerrottiin Pietarin metron vesivahingosta 1995. HS väitti siinä, että kyseisessä kohdassa metro alittaa Nevan. Katsokoon kartasta, ken vielä moista uskoo - Lesnajan ja Ploschad Muzhestvan väli on useampi kilometri lähimmästä maanpäällisestä vesistöstä. Siellä puhuttiin jostain maanalaisesta sivuhaarasta, johon ei oltu osattu varautua.

----------


## Count

> Siellä puhuttiin jostain maanalaisesta sivuhaarasta, johon ei oltu osattu varautua.


Lontoossa Sloane Squaren metroaseman läpi virtaa Westbourne-joki.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mildlydiverting/2255926/

----------


## kaakkuri

Lehtimiehet, wikipedia ja google ovat tunnetusti parhaita lähteitä asiaan kuin asiaan. Tässä kerrotaan jo että ei metro edes liikennöinyt silloin kun putki Rautatientorilla rikkoontui.
http://uutisblogi.blogit.kauppalehti...i-putkistossa/

Pakko olla totta kun se on intternautissa. Ja vielä lehden sivuilla. Kaikki aikaisemmat kirjoitukset mm. tässä säikeessä ovat siis vääriä. Kyllä hevosmiehet ja taksikuskit tietää paremmin.

----------


## teme

Onko joku mennyt poistamaan kutoselta lisävuorot? En muistanut koko metroasiaa ja hyppäsin Kaivokadulta kutoseen, en ole nähnyt noin täyttä ratikkaa kuin vappuna. Kaivokadulle jäi matkustajia, samoin Kaisaniemeen josta vielä yritti kyytiin lastenvaunu ja pyörätuoli jolle sinänsä poikkeuksellisen kohteliaat matkustajat yritti tosin tehdä tilaa. Helsinkiläiset on jostain syystä todella  mukavia kun jokin on vähän pielessä.

Varmaan yksittäistapaus mutta ihmettelin että kun kutonen tuli ensin Manskulta pysähtymättä valoissa ja sitten ajoi Hakaniemeen saakka kaikkien valojen läpi, siellä tosin pysähtyen ennen ja jälkeen pysäkin palautuksen todellisuuteen. Lisäksi Kaivokadun itään menevillä kaistoilla oli outo katkos autovirrassa, ihan kuin olisi valoetuus. Onko noille valoille tehty jotain, vai toimiiko ne vain paremmin kun pysäkkiajat paukkuu?  :Smile:

----------


## Lauri Räty

Aamuisella metromatkallani Rautatientoria ei kuulutettu lainkaan. Ennen Kampista lähtö kuljettaja ilmoitti, että juna ei pysähdy Rautatientorilla ja seuraava asema on Kaisaniemi. Sitten odotettiin kymmenisen sekuntia ennen ovien sulkeutumista. Kaisaniemen kuulutus tuli junan kulkiessa Rautatientorin suljetun laiturialueen läpi.

----------


## hylje

Tänään yhden jälkeen M142 (toiseksi viimeisenä vaununa 6-vaunuisesta) ei näyttänyt sisänäytöissä eikä kuuluttanut Rautatientoria maalta tullessa. Kuljettaja ei kuuluttanut aseman puuttumisesta, mutta eipä kukaan jäänyt ainakaan siinä vaunussa hiiltymään suljetun aseman kohdalla...

Kamppi kuulutettiin jo ennen Rautatientorin ohitusta.

----------


## Compact

> Uusi Suomi kirjoittaa samaa: Putkirikko onkin ratikoiden syy?


Todettakoon nyt tässä vaiheessa, ettei tämä asia jää tänne roikkumaan vääränä tietona ikuisuudeksi tällaisena, että nuo jutut ratikoiden syyllisyydestä ovat silkkaa puuta-heinää.

Syyhän onkin metrossa itsessään. Aikoinaan Rautatientorin asemaa tehtäessä oli suoraan menneitä vesiputkia jouduttu muuttamaan mutkallisiksi ja vuotopaikka on juuri tuollaisessa mutkassa. Ja sitten on joku neropatti porannut vesiputken suojaksi tehtyyn vettäpitävään betonitunneliin asiattomia aukkoja.

----------


## Albert

> Todettakoon nyt tässä vaiheessa, ettei tämä asia jää tänne roikkumaan vääränä tietona ikuisuudeksi tällaisena, että nuo jutut ratikoiden syyllisyydestä ovat silkkaa puuta-heinää.


Ja menkääpä Kaisaniemen pysäkille. Siellä on helppo todeta, että betonikannen saa tutisemaan raskas kumipyöräliikenne (bussit ym.) eivät raitiovaunut.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

No, eiköhän vuodon syy ole jo selvitetty, eli jäljet johtavat sylttytehtaalle suomalaisen insinööritieteen perusytimen seuduille  :Very Happy:  :
http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/a19eb...3-eca50549a814

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ja menkääpä Kaisaniemen pysäkille. Siellä on helppo todeta, että betonikannen saa tutisemaan raskas kumipyöräliikenne (bussit ym.) eivät raitiovaunut.


Jotkut älypäät on varmaankin jonkun esteettisen hienostelun takia halunneet Kaisaniemeen kivipäällysteen katuun. Tottakai se sitten jytisee kunnolla, varsinkin kun pinta on paikoin pahoin kuopalla kun ei kiveystä ja kaivonkansia ole korjattu. Odotan innolla, milloin betonia rupeaa tippumaan ihmisten päälle!
Mutta: Asematunnelissa kyllä ratikoiden jyrinän aistii, varsinkin Wauriotramien! Ei kumipyöräliikennettä huomaakaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

Itäkeskuksessa kun kävelee Marjaniementien sillalla Itäväylän yli, niin tulee tramboliinifiilis kun sillalla ajaa bussi. Ei ole mukulakivetystä eikä ratikoita. Siltakannen värähtely ei tietenkään kuulu, mutta kuuluu bussin moottori ja Itäväylän jatkuva meteli.

Materiaalien väsymisen ja väsymismurtumien kannalta suuret kuormitukset (värähtely) ovat vahingollisemmat kuin pienet (tärinä). Mutta siltojen tapaisissa rakenteissa molemmat otetaan huomioon. Ja kun mitoitusperuste on taipuma eikä myötäminen tai murtuma, ollaan muutenkin aika kaukana väsymismurtumariskeistä.

Vesiputkissa taitaa mitoitusperusteena olla sisäinen paine ja korroosio. Valurauta taas on materiaalina väsymisen kannalta kehnoin ratkaisu.

Antero

----------


## kaakkuri

Sisäisen paineen ja korroosion mukaan ne mitoitetaan, kyllä. Paineen mukaan seinämän perusainevahvuutta johon korroosionkestoa päälle + hattuvakio x Cos17.
Valurauta on ollut "perinteisesti" paras materiaali lähinnä hinnan takia etenkin suurissa putkikoossa. Vesijohtoputket eivät kummoista hitekkiä ole olleet koskaan eli ei niitä ole kai sulkeumakuvattu eikä -ultrattu ydinvoimaloita, sellu- tai paperitehtaita lukuunottamatta kun ei niillä ole yleensä kovin kriittistä merkitystä. Eikä ole tässäkään tapauksessa, muutaman päivän katkos verkkoasiakkaille on suurin murheenkryyni mitä putkirikosta on ollut odotettavissa. Alapuolisten rakenteiden ja tilojen kastuminen taisi tulla sulkukaukalon aukkojen takia yllätyksenä jota ei "kukaan" osannut odottaa.

Voisi veikata yllätystä olevan tulossa muovisten (pvc-)putkien osalta joita on laitettu Uponal-kauppanimellä 70-luvun alusta lukien viemäreihin. Samoin pp-putkia on laitettu mm. lattialämmityksiin ja kiinteistöjen tulovesiputkiin 90-luvun alusta alkaen. Nyt jopa kaukolämpöverkkoihin laitetaan pphd-putkea siirto-osuuksille kun aikaisemmin esim. Toppilan voimalan lähdöt ovat hitsattua teräsputkea (taitaa olla 4xDN 1200 mm). Muovin haurastuminen ja väsyminen on huomattavasti tuntemattomampi maailma kuin raudan- ja teräksen osalla on. Hammaslääkärit kertovat muovipaikkojen täydellisestä häviämisestä muutamassa vuodessa josta voinee joitain suuntia vetää esim. lattialämmitysputkiin jotka ovat yhtäläisissä lämpö-, kosteus- ja happamuusolosuhteissa betonin sisällä ollessaan. Mekaanista iskuakin lienee linjan paineiskujen kautta tarjolla joten katsotaas mille muutaman vuoden päästä näyttää putkirintamalla.

----------


## petteri

Minulle on tullut sellainen käsitys, että nykyiset muoviputket kestävät viemäreissä satoja vuosia. 70-luvulla muoviputket eivät kyllä olleet nykyisellä tasolla ja kestävyys on huonompi. 80-luvun alussa hampaidenkin muovipaikat hajosivat muutamassa vuodessa, nykyään ne onnistuneesti tehtyinä kestävät ihmisiän. Suussa rasitukset ovat ihan eri luokkaa kuin viemäreissä.

Tuorevesipuolella on enemmän haasteita. Paineen muutokset heikentävät muovia, vaikka korroosiota ei olisikaan.

----------


## kaakkuri

Hammaslekuri kertoi paikkakertomusta heinäkuulla ja otoksena oli kai muutama tuhat paikkaa. Keskustelu koski lähinnä amalgaamia paikka-aineena.

Viemäriputkistojen muoveja suojaa osaltaan pimeys, uv-valo kun on aika paha kaveri polymeereille. Muovit kuitenkin "karkenevat" iän myötä eli niiden myötöraja laskee ajan funktiona tuntemattomammin mutta kuitenkin jyrkemmin kuin esim. valurautojen. Ilmeisesti tämä johtuu muovissa olevien liuottimien haihtumisesta ympäröivään aineeseen jolloin jäljelle jäävän perusaineen hauraus kasvaa. Viemäreissä ei kuitenkaan ole paineiskuja juurikaan joten mekaaniset impaktit jäävät ulkoa tuleviin, em. tärinään, routaan, ym.

Käsitykseni mukaan muoveilla ei ole kuitenkaan muokkauksen mukaan tapahtuvaa karkenemista tms. jonka takia vesijohtoverkon paineiskut olisivat juurikaan ongelmana. Tosin minun tietoni ovat vanhaa Valmet Oy:n raaka-ainekäsikirjaa, joten ne voivat olla ihan pihallakin ja ikivanhoja.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Niin, muovejahan on monenlaisia. Kun sanotaan, että muoviputki, niin se vähän kuin sanoisi metalliputki. Eli ei kovin tarkkaa. Ei sikseen, että minulla olisi kovin kaksista käsitystä muoveista, en osaisi edes luetella muovien päätyyppejä. Mutta varmastikin nykyään on sopivia muoveja, joista voisi tehdä hyvänlaista viemäriputkea. Oikeasti kyse on tietenkin hinnasta, eihän valurautakaan ole metalleista paras putken aineeksi. Mutta se on tarpeeksi hyvää ja halpaa, ei maan alle kannata kulta-aarteita ryhtyä hautaamaan. 

Mutta olisi kyllä ihan kiva kuulla, tarjoaako tämän päivän muovit sopivaa, siis halpaa mutta silti käyttöön riittävän kelvollista materiaalia, mistä viemäriputket voisi tehdä.

----------


## Markku K

> Voisiko seuraava metrojuna työntää edessä olevan virroitetulle alueelle?


Voi työntää, ja olisi ao. tilanteessa ainoa mahdollisuus saada "korpuille" jäänyt juna pois aseman kohdalta.
Nopeaa ei homma olisi. Kuljettajien ja avustavan henkilöstön osaamistasosta riippuen aikaa menisi arviolta 10-30 minuuttia.




> Mutta toisaalta, miksi virtakisko olisi virraton? Onko vesi tunnelissa noussut virtakiskon tasalle, ja jos onkin, niin meneekö se kisko muutamasta tunnista epäkuntoon?


Virtakisko peittyi osalta matkaa kokonaan veden alle RT-KN välillä. Aseman kohdan virtakisko ei joutunut missään vaiheessa veden alle. Virtakisko ei kärsinyt tulvasta mitenkään, mutta RT:n asemalla oleva virtakiskolaitokseen kuuluva ns. rataerotinkojeisto kastui kokonaan. Normaalitilanteessa laiturin kohdan virtakiskoa syötetään tuon laitteen kautta. Nyt ei syötetä.

----------


## Saaresi

> Kuulostaa maallikon korvaan aika käsittämättömältä. Kuka M200-vaunuja ohjelmoi, jos ei varikko? Sanoisin, että kyseessä on melkoinen tietojärjestelmäkukkanen, jos muutaman merkkijonon vaihtamiseen menee päiväkausia. Uudet kivitaulutkin saisi hakattua nopeammin.


Halvalla saa harvemmin hyvää. Peruskorjaamattoman M100-metrojunan linjakilpilaite on helppokäyttöinen ja *toimiva*. Se tuli käyttöön 80-luvulla. Luulisi kahdessakymmenessä vuodessa tekniikan kehittyneen jo siihen pisteeseen, että ei välttämättä halvalla, mutta edullisesti saisi toimivan linjakilpilaitteiston, joka vastaisi nykypäivän vaatimuksia.

----------


## MJG

> Todettakoon nyt tässä vaiheessa, ettei tämä asia jää tänne roikkumaan vääränä tietona ikuisuudeksi tällaisena, että nuo jutut ratikoiden syyllisyydestä ovat silkkaa puuta-heinää.
> 
> Syyhän onkin metrossa itsessään. Aikoinaan Rautatientorin asemaa tehtäessä oli suoraan menneitä vesiputkia jouduttu muuttamaan mutkallisiksi ja vuotopaikka on juuri tuollaisessa mutkassa. Ja sitten on joku neropatti porannut vesiputken suojaksi tehtyyn vettäpitävään betonitunneliin asiattomia aukkoja.


Kummallista.

Insinööritieteiden yksi peruskulmakivi on tosiasioiden tunnustaminen. Ilman tosiasioiden tunnustamista ei ole tietä hyvään lopputulokseen.

Aivan varmasti Kaivokadun kohdalla raitiotieliikenteen aiheuttamalla tärinällä on ollut vaikutusta tapahtuneeseen, kaikkien muiden syiden ohella. Kiskothan ovat täyttömaalla ja jokainen vaihteeseen, kaarteeseen tai pieneenkin epätasaisuuteen ajaminen aiheuttaa jonkinlaisen sysäyskuorman, joka sitten osin välittyy maaperään. Raitiovaunuliikenteen aiheuttaman kuormituksen tutkimisen tulkinta syyllistämiseksi menee jo teologian puolelle ja teologialla ei ratkaista geologisia ongelmia.

On hyvä, jos kaupungilla on voimaa tutkia tapaus juurta jaksain mitään osa-aluetta pois jättämättä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Näinpä juuri. Syy ja syyllisyys ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Varsinainen syy on kuitenkin putken alimitoitus, koska raitiotieliikenteen aiheuttama kuormitus ei ole voinut tulla yllätyksenä! Tosin kaksi lieventävää asianhaaraa on syytä tuoda esiin. Ensinnä, putki oli betonikaukalossa, jonka olisi pitänyt estää tällainen suurkatastrofi ja pitää putkirikko pelkkänä putkirikkona. Tällainen varautuminen onnettomuuteen oikeuttaa osaltaan riskialttiimmat ratkaisut. Toisekseen oli kyllä etukäteen tiedossa, että merkittävä osa Helsingin vanhemmasta putkiverkosta alkaa olla huonossa kunnossa ja olisi vaatinut uusimista. Rahaa tähän ei vain ole myönnetty. Ironista sinällään, luultavasti reikä oli tehty, jotta putken kuntoa oltaisiin päästy tarkastamaan.

----------


## teme

> Bussikuskit hermostuneet taukotilojen puutteeseen
> 
> HKL:n ja YTV:n linjoja ajavat linja-autonkuljettajat ovat joutuneet olemaan ilman taukotiloja jo kaksi viikkoa. Monia Rautatieasemalla kierteleminen väsyttää. 
> 
> Helsingin Rautatieaseman linja-autonkuljettajille tarkoitetut taukotilat ovat olleet pois käytöstä nyt yli kaksi viikkoa asemalla sattuneen laajan vesivuodon takia. 
> 
> HKL ei ole osoittanut kuljettajille väliaikaisia taukotiloja, vaan kuljettajat joutuvat viettämään taukonsa Rautatieaseman julkisissa tiloissa ja käyttämään pukuhuoneena muun muassa aseman yleisökäymälöitä. Tauon viettäminen lähialueen kahviloissa ei myöskään miellytä omaa rauhaa kaipaavia kuljettajia... http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/helsin...n_1178541.html


Rautatieaseman nurkilla ei juuri tyhjää tiloja ole, mutta kyllä tuommoisen nyt saa vuokrattua, maksaa tosin. Postitalossa saattaisi olla joku tila vapaana, ja Sanomatalon kulmassa Kiasman takana on ollut yksi liiketila tyhjänä jonkin aikaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ehkäpä kukaan ei vain ole vielä ehtinyt hoitaa asiaa. Kun otetaan huomioon, miten kalliiksi remontti tulee, niin eihän jonkinlaisen taukotilan vuokraus voi rahasta olla kiinni.

----------


## Koala

Luulisi että jonkun parakin saisi sinne kärrättyä edes?

----------


## hylje

Torille pystytetty parakkitaukotila olisi vaan niin kätevällä paikalla, että siitä eivät ainakaan Rautatientorin kuskit varmasti raaskisi luopua. Miksi tunkea tunneliin, kun maan päälläkin voi?

----------


## teme

Toisaalta, eikö HKL:llä voisi olla vaikka taukobussi? Tai taukoratikka liikennöimättömällä osuudella Mikonkadulla?

(Minulle ei ole mitään käsitystä siitä mitä tuollaiselta taukotilalta vaaditaan.)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> (Minulle ei ole mitään käsitystä siitä mitä tuollaiselta taukotilalta vaaditaan.)


Ei minullakaan, mutta vesiklosetti nyt tulee ensimmäisenä mieleen. Ratikoissa sellaisia ei löydy, turistibusseissa kyllä, mutta voisi varmaan aiheuttaa nurinaa epämukavuudellaan. Konttiparakkeina tuollaisia taukotiloja kuitenkin varmasti löytyisi "hyllyltä". Pitäähän niitä raksallekin järjestää.

----------


## tlajunen

> (Minulle ei ole mitään käsitystä siitä mitä tuollaiselta taukotilalta vaaditaan.)


Käsitykseni mukaan ainakin WC, mahdollisuus ruokailla (pöytä ja tuoli), mahdollisuus lämmittää ja säilyttää eväitä (mikro tai keittolevy sekä jääkaappi).

----------


## Kaid

Spårakoff väliaikaiseksi taukotilaksi?  :Biggrin:

----------


## sebastin

Iltalehdessä kerrotaan, että R-torin asema avattaisiin vasta helmikuun puolella. Hissit tulevat puolen vuoden päästä. Liukuportaat säästyivät pahoilta vaurioilta.

Tietääkö kukaan, mitä kaikkea asemalle remontoidaan?

----------


## 339-DF

Minne katosivat metromatkustajat?

Rautatientorin metroasemalla on ollut noin 50 000 käyttäjää vuorokaudessa. Eilinen HS kertoi, että joulukuussa (RT suljettiin 8.11.) Kaisaniemessä on ollut 8500 "uutta" matkustajaa ja Kampissa vastaavasti 3600. Vertailukuukautena oli lokakuu, viimeinen täysi kuukausi, jossa RT on mukana.

Vaikka joulukuun matkustajamäärät ovat joulun ja uuden vuoden takia pienempiä, niin se ei mielestäni selitä sitä, että iso osa matkustajista näyttää kadonneen kuin tuhka tuuleen. Kampin ja Kaisaniemen lisäys on 12 100. Minne siis katosi 37 900 metromatkustajaa?

Saattaako osa selittyä sillä, että taas sekoitetaan käyttäjämäärät ja nousumäärät? No, silloin RT:lla olisi siis 25 000 nousua per normaalivuorokausi, joista 12 100 olisi siirtynyt naapuriasemille ja edelleen olisi 12 900 matkustajaa kateissa.

Varmasti näitä on HKL-Suyssa ja HSL:ssa tutkittu, siellähän seurataan erittäin tarkasti metron käyttäjämääriä. Mikä siis on selitys, vai onko sitä?

----------


## petteri

> Minne siis katosi 37 900 metromatkustajaa?


Voi olla että osa matkustajiata on kadonnut Sörnäinen - Rautatientori, Hakaniemi - Rautatientori, Kamppi.- Rautatientori ja Ruoholahti - Rautatientori väleiltä. Ja merkittävä osa on junaan vaihtajia. Ja ehkä tuossa on myös tilastointivirhe.

Nuo ovat hajonneet eri liikennevälineisiin. Ja kävely on varmaan lisääntynyt keskustassa.

----------


## hmikko

Tämä taitaa olla tuttu ilmiö. Ihmisten käyttäytyminen mukautuu uuteen tilanteeseen nopeammin kuin suunnittelija arvaa ja odottamattomilla tavoilla. Maailmalta on tarinoita kaupunkien keskustamoottoriteistä, joiden poistamisen laskettiin autoliikenteen suunnitteluperiaatteilla aiheuttavan totaalikaaoksen ja loputtoman ruuhkan. Kun tie sitten poistettiin tai muutettiin tavalliseksi kaduksi, hämmennystä oli päivän tai kahden ajan, ja sen jälkeen liikenne sujui. Näennäisesti tuhansia automatkoja katosi jonnekin, todellisuudessa ihmiset yksinkertaisesti tekivät jotain muuta. Sama näköjään koskee julkista liikennettä. Busseihin ja henkilöautoihin lienee kadonnut osa porukkaa, osa on keksinyt kokonaan uuden reitin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nuo ovat hajonneet eri liikennevälineisiin. Ja kävely on varmaan lisääntynyt keskustassa.


Sitten ovat ne ei pakolliset vapaa-ajan matkat keskustaan saattaneet myös vähentyä. 

Joulu- ja alennusmyynti-ostoksia on saatettu tehdä lähiöiden megamarketeissa eikä keskustan tavarataloissa samassa määrin kuin ennen, elokuvissa ja kapakissa käynnit on korvattu kotona telkkarin ääressä löhöilyllä sipsiä popsien ja kaljaa läträillen. Toivottavasti se metroasema pian aukeaa niin ei kansa veltostu täysin!

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Minä uskoisin rautatientorin metroaseman sulkemisesta johtuen matkustajamäärät ovat lisääntyneet Pasilassa, ratikoissa ja jokerilla.

Joulukuun osalta hyytävä pakkanen, taantuma ja vapaapäivät tekevät tilastoinnista vähemmän vertailukelpoista aikaisempiin vuosiin verrattuna. Kylmällä ihmiset liikkunevat eri lailla. Ainakin minä luen aikatauluja jo tällä pakkasella kun normaalisti kuljen aikatauluttomasti. Ja eiköhän kovalla pakkasella autoilun suosiokin lisäänny ja joukkoliikkuminen vähän vähene.

Joulukuussa oli myös vähemmän työpäiviä kuin tavallisesti ja joulun lomakausi  keskimääräistä pidempi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- elokuvissa ja kapakissa käynnit on korvattu --


Paitsi että keskustan multipleksit ovat aina olleet Kaisaniemen ja Kampin metroasemilla, ja Maximiin ja Bristoliinkin taitaa olla lyhyempi matka Kaisaniemestä. Ja ainoat kapakat, jotka asiasta kärsivät, taitavat olla Vltava ja City-Centerin baarit. Muihin paikkoihin ei luulisi olevan ongelma kävellä Kampista ja Kaisaniemestä.

Suurin osa selittynee, kuten Petteri sanoi, junamatkustajien vaihtopaikan siirtymisellä Rautatientorilta Pasilaan. Sinänsä hyvä asia, jos ihmiset pakotetaan tällä tavoin tutustumaan muihinkin vaihtoehtoihin. Moni saattaa todeta ne jopa paremmaksi. On hyvä asia, jos Rautatientorin kuorma helpottuu pysyvästi, koska asema on ollut kapasiteettinsa ylärajoilla. Pasilan lisääntynyt kysyntä saattaa nostaa tarjontaa sielläkin. Keskustassahan lisätarjonnasta ei ole enää sanottavaa hyötyä. 

Joskin toinen sisäänkäynti olisi syytä joka tapauksessa tehdä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

On myös niin, että junilta Ruoholahden suuntaan mennään nyt busseilla (varmasti ennen vesivahinkoakin niin on tehty jossain määrin). Kyllä Lauttasaaren bussit 21V, 65A ja 66A ovat juuri tuolla välillä kuormittuneempia verrattuna vesivahinkoa edeltäneeseen aikaan. HSL:ltä voinee kysyä, minkä verran. Suunnassa Ruoholahti - Kamppi myös seutubussit ovat suosiossa, myös itse olen niihin turvautunut useammin kuin vain muutaman kerran tällä kaudella.

----------


## hylje

Kertoo hyvää Kamppi-Ruoholahti-ratikan tulevasta kysynnästä. Tuleekohan ratikkaverkon laajentaminen Lauttasaareen päin kuinka pian ajankohtaiseksi?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paitsi että keskustan multipleksit ovat aina olleet Kaisaniemen ja Kampin metroasemilla, ja Maximiin ja Bristoliinkin taitaa olla lyhyempi matka Kaisaniemestä. Ja ainoat kapakat, jotka asiasta kärsivät, taitavat olla Vltava ja City-Centerin baarit. Muihin paikkoihin ei luulisi olevan ongelma kävellä Kampista ja Kaisaniemestä.


No niinhän se tietenkin on. Mutta tarkoitin myös että sellaiset jotka tavallisesti ovat tulleet  junalla päärautatieasemalle, ja jatkaneet sieltä metrolla jonnekin illanviettopaikkaan (esim Kallioon) ovat ehkä jättäneet väliin kaupunkireissunsa. Myös se että rautatieliikenteessä oli pahoja häiriöitä mm vaununkarkaamisonnettomuuden ja sään takia tammikuun puoleenväliin asti vähensi junalla tehtäviä hupimatkoja muutenkin.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Kaikki ohjelmoineet tietää että käyttäjät osaa olla todella outoja, mutta näemmä myös joukkoliikenteessä, Hesarin artikkelista Kaisaniemen metroasemasta:



> Opiskelija Arto Rekonen tulee Leppävaarasta junalla Helsinkiin ja jatkaa sieltä viikoittain metrolla itäänpäin.
> 
> "Opiskelen Viikissä, ja ajan metrolla yleensä Sörnäisten ja Kampin välillä. Kaisaniemen asema on niin lähellä, että muutoksesta ei ole ollut minulle mitään haittaa."

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kaikki ohjelmoineet tietää että käyttäjät osaa olla todella outoja, mutta näemmä myös joukkoliikenteessä, Hesarin artikkelista Kaisaniemen metroasemasta:


Oudolta kuulostaa. Yksi mahdollinen selitys on, että Arto yleensä käyttää 205:tä Kamppiin, koska asuu Perkkaalla. Mutta nyt hän sattui tulemaan junalla, jolloin hänen Rautatientorin sijaan täytyykin käyttää Kaisaniemeä.

Mutta se kyllä jää arvoitukseksi, miksi hän ylipäätään tulee keskustan kautta. En usko, että se voi olla nopeampaa kuin 550. Kaikkein nopein todennäköisesti olisi juna Pasilaan ja sieltä 506. Mutta 506 nyt tulee Pasilan asemalle vähän miten sattuu ja kovin harvoin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta se kyllä jää arvoitukseksi, miksi hän ylipäätään tulee keskustan kautta. En usko, että se voi olla nopeampaa kuin 550. Kaikkein nopein todennäköisesti olisi juna Pasilaan ja sieltä 506. Mutta 506 nyt tulee Pasilan asemalle vähän miten sattuu ja kovin harvoin.


Jos on kyse opiskelijasta tai muusta nuoresta aikuisesta jolla ei ole perhettä vielä, niin silloin voi syy keskustan kautta kiertämiseen olla mikä tahansa . Esim shoppailu, kavereiden tapaaminen jossain kahvilassa, kirjastossa käynti, (eikö se yliopiston lainasto ole juuri Kaisaniemessä?), tyttöjen katselu  :Wink:   , jne jne. 

Sen voin sanoa että lähiöbussissa istumien n 40 min putkeen on aika puuduttavaa hommaa ja muistan että silloin kun olin nuori ja oli sellainen työmatka että joko pääsi bussilla suoraan tai vaihtaen bussilla ja junalla keskustan kautta , niin mielummin sitä kulki keskustan kautta vaikka kesti vähän pidempään, kun siellä keskustassa oli paljon enemmän mielenkiintoisaa katsottavaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## risukasa

> Sen voin sanoa että lähiöbussissa istumien n 40 min putkeen on aika puuduttavaa hommaa.


Tekniikan ansiosta asia on nykyään minulle päin vastoin: Vaihdottomassa bussissa ehtii hoitamaan afäärejä, kuuntelemaan musiikkia tai katsomaan youtubea. Tai jos väsyttää, niin voi laittaa herätyksen ja ottaa torkut. Vaihdollisilla matkoilla ei oikein ehdi keskittymään muuhun kuin siihen vaihtamiseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tekniikan ansiosta asia on nykyään minulle päin vastoin: Vaihdottomassa bussissa ehtii hoitamaan afäärejä, kuuntelemaan musiikkia tai katsomaan youtubea. Tai jos väsyttää, niin voi laittaa herätyksen ja ottaa torkut. Vaihdollisilla matkoilla ei oikein ehdi keskittymään muuhun kuin siihen vaihtamiseen.


Olisi muuten kiinnostava tietä millainen on tyypillinen nuori joukkoliikennematkustaja 20 vuoden kuluttua. Raahaako hän koko huusholllinsa mukanaan? 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Kyllä vain, jos huusholli mahtuu kannettavaan laukkuun mukavasti.

----------


## teme

Niin siis en tietenkään mitenkään moiti ihmisten matkavalintoja, kiinnostaa vaan että miksi. Ymmärrän ettei Jokerissa seisominen houkuta, mutta jos haluaa käyttää mahdollisimman paljon raiteita niin miksei sitten vaikka Leppävaara - Pasila - Oulunkylä - Jokeri, Leppävaara - Pasila - Oulunkylä - Pitäjänmäki - 79, Leppävaara - Pasila - Seiska - Joku bussi kurvista... Rainer lienee oikeassa että keskusta vetää kiertämään:



> Jos on kyse opiskelijasta tai muusta nuoresta aikuisesta jolla ei ole perhettä vielä, niin silloin voi syy keskustan kautta kiertämiseen olla mikä tahansa . Esim shoppailu, kavereiden tapaaminen jossain kahvilassa, kirjastossa käynti, (eikö se yliopiston lainasto ole juuri Kaisaniemessä?), tyttöjen katselu   , jne jne.


Jos niiden tyttöjen kanssa haluaa tehdä tuttavuutta, niin toisaalta pitkähkö puuduttava matka tarjoaa siihen mainiot mahdollisuudet  :Smile:  Huhuu, HSL-markkinointi: "Jokerissa käy flaksi".

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos on kyse opiskelijasta tai muusta nuoresta aikuisesta jolla ei ole perhettä vielä, niin silloin voi syy keskustan kautta kiertämiseen olla mikä tahansa.


Voi toki olla, mutta tuskin säännöllisesti ainakaan aamuluennoille matkalla sitä poikkeaa shoppailemaan ja kahvittelemaan. Kyllä minä ainakin hyvin epäsäännöllisine koulussakäymisrytmeinenikin melkein aina lähden kotoa suoraan koululle.




> Sen voin sanoa että lähiöbussissa istumien n 40 min putkeen on aika puuduttavaa hommaa


No, minä koen sen taas paljon hyödyllisemmäksi ajaksi, jonka voi käyttää vallan mainiosti esim. kielten kurssien kirjojen lukemiseen.

Mutta riippuuhan se aina monista tekijöistä. Itsekin olen ennen käyttänyt monesti 58:aa kävellen ensin Sturenkadulta Junatielle ja sillä Konemestarinkadun pysäkille Herttoniemen ja Siilitien metroaseman puoleen väliin. Nyt on tullut muutaman kerran mentyä bussilla Sörnäisiin ja metrolla Siilitielle. Kävelymatka on lähes sama, mutta vaihdon vaiva on paljon vähemmän epämiellyttävä kuin 58:n satunnaiset tuloajat ja ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella vähän pidemmät vuorovälit. Ja varsinkin toiseen suuntaan bussin odottelu Itäväylällä on todella epämiellyttävää. Hirvittävän rujokin Siilitien asema hakkaa sen mennen tullen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos niiden tyttöjen kanssa haluaa tehdä tuttavuutta, niin toisaalta pitkähkö puuduttava matka tarjoaa siihen mainiot mahdollisuudet  Huhuu, HSL-markkinointi: "Jokerissa käy flaksi".


Jonkinlainen kantapään tuntuma on, että tyypillisissä lähiöstä keskustaan tai lähiöstä lähiöön busseissa matkustaa enimmäkseen keski-ikäsiä ja sitä vanhempia naisia sekä kouluikäisiä lapsia ja nuoria. Raideliikenteessä taas on enemmän koko kansan kirjo edustettuna. Jokeri on varmaan poikkeus bussien joukosta.

Joskus kauan sitten kun olin nuori ja komea niin iski kauniina kesäpäiviänä usein houkutus valita reitti johon osui osaksi matkaa mahdollisimman täynnä oleva ruuhkabussi tai ratikka. Siihen aikaan ne olivat todella täysiä. Ja naisten vaatteet ohkasia.  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## jtm

Tämmöinen uutinen löytyi
Rautatientorin metroasemalla 10 000 käyttäjää tänä aamuna

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Onko joku laskenut, kuinka monta kertaa metroaseman nimi on vesivahinkohässäkän uutisissa ollut jokin muu kuin Rautatientori? Niin lehdissä, radioissa, televisioissa kuin kaikentietävissä neteissä on vähän väliä vilahdellut "Rautatieasema", "Rautatieaseman metroasema", "Rautatieaseman asema" tai jopa "Rautatien asema".

Ei se vielä mitään, kun joku Lapin poika käyttelee kolumnissaan mitä nimiä sattuu, mutta paikallisten toimittajien löysää puhetta kummastelen.

On toki myönnettävä, että koko Rautatientori-nimi on epäonnistunut, kun samaniminen tori on käytännössä ihan yhtä lähellä Kaisaniemen (aika kaukana itse niemeltä olevaa) metroasemaa. Alkuperäisten suunnitelmien Kaivokatu-nimi olisi ollut paljon täsmällisempi. (Metroasemalle annettu Rautatientori-nimi taitaa olla mielikuvamainontaa, kun ennen metroaikaa idän bussit tulivat Rautatientorille.)

Pian Kaivokadun putkirikon jälkeen hieman hätkähdin: "Ai sielläkin?", kun joku radiotyyppi puhui "rautatieaseman vesivahingosta".

No, tämähän on ihan samassa linjassa sen kanssa, että lasten kotihoidon tuki on varsin usein "kodinhoitotuki" tai pahimmillaan "lastenkodin hoidon tuki".

----------


## Samppa

> Onko joku laskenut, kuinka monta kertaa metroaseman nimi on vesivahinkohässäkän uutisissa ollut jokin muu kuin Rautatientori? Niin lehdissä, radioissa, televisioissa kuin kaikentietävissä neteissä on vähän väliä vilahdellut "Rautatieasema", "Rautatieaseman metroasema", "Rautatieaseman asema" tai jopa "Rautatien asema".


Viimeeksi näin "Rautatieaseman metropysäkki" nimityksen.

----------


## ultrix

Tuosta vaihdottomasta matkustuksesta vielä: itse en oikein pysty kovinkaan ajatuksella keskittymään bussissa pitkälläkään matkalla mihinkään vähänkään akateemisempaan lukemiseen, silmät vilkuilee koko ajan ulos jos yrittää jotain tenttikirjaa tms. lukea. Kevytsisältöistä lehteä pystyy paremmin selailemaan, samoin kännykkää (ja läppäriä). Vaihto tuo ison rasitteen lukemiselle, täytyy osata lopettaa sopivaan kohtaan, jotta jatko on luonteva. Siksi lehti on kirjaa parempi, koska luettavan osakokonaisuuden (artikkeli/luku) pituus on lehdessä pääsääntöisesti lyhyempi. WWW:n ja varsinkin WAP:n kanssa sisällöt ovat vielä lehtiäkin lyhytjänteisempiä, joten niitä voi lukea viimeisiin liikennevaloihin asti.  :Smile: 




> On toki myönnettävä, että koko Rautatientori-nimi on epäonnistunut, kun samaniminen tori on käytännössä ihan yhtä lähellä Kaisaniemen (aika kaukana itse niemeltä olevaa) metroasemaa. Alkuperäisten suunnitelmien Kaivokatu-nimi olisi ollut paljon täsmällisempi. (Metroasemalle annettu Rautatientori-nimi taitaa olla mielikuvamainontaa, kun ennen metroaikaa idän bussit tulivat Rautatientorille.)


Kadunnimi raskaan raideliikenteen asemalle on usein hieman epäluonteva. Vai miltä kuulostaisi "Hakamäentie" Ilmalan aseman nimenä? Siilitie on kompromissi, "Koillis-Herttoniemi" tai "Herttoniemen teollisuusalue" kuulostaisivat turhan konstikkailta.

Englanniksi asema kuulutetaan jo Central Railway Station. Hyvä uusi nimi asemalle voisi olla (Pää/Keskus)rautatieasema - (Huvud/Central)järnvägsstationen.

Koskahan mahtaisi tulla kuulutus myös saksaksi: Hauptbahnhof (joku Hbf-opaste asemalla muistaakseni on jo) ja luonnollisesti myös venäjäksi: Центральный (железнодорожный) станция (tsentralnyj eleznodoronyj stantsija)?

----------


## GT8N

Näin silmämääräisesti vaikuttaa siltä, että läheskään kaikki eivät ole vielä palanneet käyttämään Rautatientorin asemaa, vaan Kaisaniemi on edelleen suosiossa. Osa varmasti jääkin Kaisaniemen käyttäjiksi, mutta aika näyttää, kuinka käyttäjät palaavat Rautatientorille.




> Viimeeksi näin "Rautatieaseman metropysäkki" nimityksen.


"Metropysäkki" ihan kuin "junapysäkki" antavat puhujasta melko mielenkiintoisen kuvan. Mielstäni miljoonaluokan investointi on vähän eri asia kuin jokin bussipysäkin tolppa maantien varressa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> "Metropysäkki" ihan kuin "junapysäkki" antavat puhujasta melko mielenkiintoisen kuvan.


Riippunee kai metrosta ja sen "pysäkistä".

----------


## hylje

Toisaalta pysäkki voi olla vaikka satametrinen kauttaaltaan katettu liikennepaikka.

----------


## vristo

Rautatientorin metroaseman alkuperäinen nimihän oli vuoteen 1982 saakka Kaivokadun metroasema. Muitakin nimimuutoksia tapahtui tuolloin, kuten vaikkapa Hiihtäjäntie-Herttoniemi, Kluuvi-Kaisaniemi sekä Puotinharju-Itäkeskus. 

Kyllä minusta nimi Rautatientori on täysin perusteltu Helsingin yhtenä keskeisimpänä metroasemana.

----------


## Max

> Kyllä minusta nimi Rautatientori on täysin perusteltu Helsingin yhtenä keskeisimmistä metroasemista.


Se vain ei sijaitse Rautatientorilla...  :Wink:

----------

